# Weekly Competition 2021-03



## Mike Hughey (Jan 19, 2021)

These weekly competitions are sponsored by TheCubicle - check them out for all your speedcubing needs.

Each week, a random competitor will be drawn and given a $15 giftcard to TheCubicle (winner's prize must be claimed within 30 days).

For the weekly competition, we are now accepting results in three ways:
1. Select the "Competition" menu choice above; the competition has been integrated into the Forum. It will allow you to compete under your Forum username, with no additional login necessary. You will need to be logged into the Forum to use the integrated site. Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please contact Mike Hughey by PM on speedsolving.com if you have questions.
2. Post in this thread, as usual.
3. If you have competed prior to the integration with the Forum, continue to use the old site. Note that no further accounts will be created for the external website; if you have not already competed this way, you should use the integrated version with the "Competition" menu choice above instead.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 70 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed and with feet you can use both hands during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit. Provide an explanation in the comments describing how you arrived at your solution.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all WCA events, beginning in 2021 we are using the official TNoodle scramble generator to generate scrambles. Please see the official WCA regulations for questions regarding scrambling notation.
Kilominx, Redi Cube, Master Pyraminx, and Face-Turning Octahedron random-state scramblers were provided by xyzzy (Thank You!). For FTO, to scramble, hold the puzzle with a corner facing you. The four faces visible to you together make a square. Orient the puzzle so that each of the four faces are directly above, below, to the left, and to the right of the corner facing you. These make up the U, F, L, and R faces, respectively. For the four faces on the back, B is adjacent to U, BL is adjacent to L, BR is adjacent to R, and D is adjacent to F. 
15 Puzzle scrambles are being provided using Ben Whitmore's random-state scrambler (Thank You!).
Curvy Copter random-state scrambler was provided by whatshisbucket (Thank You!). See the thread SALOW Notation for Curvy Copter for more explanation.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.


*2x2x2*
*1. *R F' R2 F U R U R' F R U'
*2. *R' U R' U' F R U2 R U2 R2 F
*3. *R' U' R U R2 U2 F U' F R' U'
*4. *U' R' U' F R2 F' R2 F' U2 R U'
*5. *R F' R2 F R U2 R2 U' R' U2 R'

*3x3x3*
*1. *D' R B2 R2 D' B2 D' R2 D' R2 B2 F' D2 U B' L2 D R2 B'
*2. *D' R' L' U' F' B' U' L2 U2 B' U2 R' B2 L U2 R2 U2 B'
*3. *R' U2 F R F2 B D' L' U' R U2 R2 B2 D2 R2 U2 L2 D R2
*4. *F' R' F' D F U' D2 B2 R2 F B2 U' R2 B2 U' B2 U' D' B2
*5. *F' L D2 F2 L U2 B2 L R2 B F' L2 B' D' F' U' L D' B2

*4x4x4*
*1. *F2 U' D' R2 L2 F2 L2 R' U2 F' U' D' B' D F2 B' D' Uw2 Fw2 F' R2 F2 D2 Fw2 Uw2 F2 L B' Uw' F Rw2 Uw2 R2 L2 Fw' Rw' B' Uw2 D2 R' U' Fw'
*2. *R' B2 D' L' U2 R2 D2 B2 U2 B2 L2 D2 R F R D2 F2 U F L2 Rw2 Fw2 R2 D Rw2 B' U' R2 Fw2 B' Uw2 Rw2 U2 Rw' D R' L2 B L Fw L' Uw' R D Fw U2
*3. *F D2 B' D' L U' D2 F' U2 D2 R' B2 F2 L' B2 L R B2 D2 U' Rw2 Fw2 L' D' L2 B2 D2 Fw2 L' D2 L2 Uw2 D' Fw' Rw2 Fw Uw2 B' L Uw Rw' D' L Fw2 Uw L2
*4. *F D2 B' R' B' U2 F' D2 R F2 D' F2 B2 U' B2 R2 D U2 L2 U B2 Fw2 Uw2 L' F Rw2 Uw2 D2 F2 U2 R Fw2 L' U L' Uw' L' D Fw' Rw' Fw2 Uw R2 Fw' Rw2 D2
*5. *B' L' D F2 B2 D2 R' B2 L2 B2 R2 B R' D' R2 B2 D2 R' F2 Fw2 R2 Fw2 Uw2 R2 D2 R' B' Rw2 Fw2 R' U2 L' Uw' U' L2 F' Uw' Fw L' Uw' F U' B D

*5x5x5*
*1. *D Dw Fw2 D B2 Rw2 R2 Bw Fw' B' R2 F Dw' D2 L' Bw2 B' Rw2 Fw Rw D2 Bw' Rw2 R Bw Dw2 Rw F' Uw U L B R Rw Uw2 Bw U' Uw2 Rw' Dw2 U Lw' Rw' F' Fw Lw' D2 Uw2 F2 Uw' F R2 Rw' Dw Bw B' L' Lw' D2 Dw2
*2. *Rw2 F' B2 Uw' Rw' U2 F B2 R2 Rw' F' Lw' Bw U Dw2 D L Lw' U Lw D' B' F D' Fw2 Bw F' Uw' Fw' U2 F2 L' Uw2 F Uw Dw U2 Rw' D' Rw2 D2 U' Dw2 R' D' Lw' Dw' Lw' L U' Rw2 Dw L Bw' B L' U2 Rw' B' Uw
*3. *Rw D2 Rw' D' B2 Rw' Dw Lw L' B U' R' Lw' Fw' Rw' Dw' U' Fw' Uw2 Fw D' Fw R Dw2 F' Dw2 Fw' F' D Lw F' Fw Uw' Dw' B Uw' R Uw Bw2 Uw B L Rw R F2 U' B Rw R' L2 Lw2 Uw2 L' Dw' R2 Uw2 Rw Uw' R' Bw'
*4. *Rw2 F Dw2 F2 Fw R2 D' F D' Uw Fw2 B2 R U F' Uw' L' Rw Dw2 Lw' R' Bw' Fw' F2 Lw2 D' U' Dw' L' Lw2 F2 R L F D' R' Uw' L' Rw2 B Uw' Fw2 Uw' Lw Bw2 L' R' Rw2 Uw' Fw' L' R' Rw2 Bw' B2 L2 F D2 Uw' L
*5. *Bw Uw' U' Bw' L' B Fw' Uw2 Bw2 F Fw Uw D2 Fw2 B' Dw U' B' Fw R2 U2 Uw Rw' D' B Uw Dw' Lw' F' Fw' D2 U2 Lw R U2 R2 Uw2 R Uw2 F' L Uw D2 F' Dw' Bw' B F Dw F2 Bw Fw Rw R' L Lw B2 R B' L2

*6x6x6*
*1. *3Fw Fw D2 L' D' 3Rw2 Bw2 Dw Uw F Lw 3Uw F' Dw' 3Uw' Fw R Lw 3Uw2 Bw' Dw2 B R Rw' Dw2 R2 Uw' U F U2 3Rw 3Uw' Rw2 Uw' Fw' 3Fw Dw' Rw 3Fw2 3Rw' Fw Rw Lw2 B U Fw2 L F Uw2 D2 3Uw R' U2 Bw U' B L' F' 3Fw Rw Lw' L2 B Dw2 R2 3Uw2 D Dw U2 Bw' U Dw' Lw' Bw2 F' Dw2 D2 Rw 3Uw2 3Fw2
*2. *Dw2 Uw2 B' Uw2 Dw B' 3Fw Rw' L Dw Bw R2 L' 3Rw Rw Fw F2 Rw U2 D' F U' D 3Rw2 B2 U D' Rw' Dw2 Fw2 R U2 Dw' 3Fw' D2 Dw' L B 3Uw B' 3Uw' F' 3Fw' Fw B2 Bw' Rw2 Fw U Uw2 Dw2 Rw' U' F' Fw D' Rw' 3Uw2 B2 R' Lw' L' 3Rw U2 B2 3Fw Fw' Rw' 3Fw2 Uw2 B' Uw2 Rw' B2 Uw2 Rw' Dw' 3Fw L' 3Rw2
*3. *Dw Rw' Lw' L 3Rw 3Uw' U' B' Lw F Uw' Dw Lw2 F' Fw' Dw 3Uw2 Lw2 B' F2 3Uw' R2 F' B Rw F' Dw2 U2 B 3Rw U L2 U2 Rw2 D 3Rw Rw2 F U' Fw' B' R' 3Rw2 Lw' 3Fw' Fw' Rw2 Uw' 3Rw R B' L' R Uw Dw U R Rw' F' U' Lw 3Uw2 3Rw' L2 R2 Uw U D' 3Uw 3Rw2 Fw2 3Rw2 3Uw' Uw' Rw B2 R' Dw U Uw
*4. *3Rw2 3Fw' 3Uw' Dw F2 R' 3Fw2 Bw' F Fw2 B' U Lw Rw' Fw' B F' L2 B2 Bw F L' 3Rw Rw2 Uw 3Rw' Lw2 3Fw2 R Dw Uw' L U' Lw Uw 3Fw2 U' Uw R' L' 3Uw2 Dw2 Bw2 U' 3Fw B 3Uw Bw Uw' 3Uw2 Bw2 Fw2 U' F Fw2 Dw' D2 Rw' Uw' R' Dw2 L' Fw 3Rw Lw2 3Fw2 B F2 L Lw' 3Rw2 Dw' U R' F2 3Uw F' 3Fw' B2 3Uw2
*5. *L2 Bw' U' L' F' Lw' L2 R' Fw 3Uw2 Bw' 3Fw Lw2 3Fw' Bw D 3Uw Bw' Dw B2 L2 U' Fw B2 Uw' F' Dw2 Lw Fw Bw L2 U2 Uw2 Fw2 3Uw B' 3Rw' Uw D Lw' U' B2 Bw' F Dw' Fw Bw Dw 3Uw2 3Fw 3Uw R' 3Fw R2 Dw2 F U' L2 3Rw2 3Fw' 3Uw2 Rw2 Uw' Fw U' 3Fw2 Rw Lw2 F2 Bw2 Fw U2 R Bw2 D B' F2 L Dw2 3Uw'

*7x7x7*
*1. *Bw 3Lw 3Dw2 3Fw2 L2 Fw2 3Lw D Rw Dw U 3Uw L2 Bw' 3Lw Bw R' 3Fw' U' L' Bw' U' Uw' Lw Rw2 Bw' 3Lw D' F2 Fw2 3Uw2 3Dw' F' 3Uw' Lw 3Bw' Uw' 3Lw 3Fw2 Lw2 Rw B' Uw' F2 Dw L2 Rw' D' 3Bw' Lw Rw' 3Fw' 3Uw' 3Fw2 Dw' 3Bw2 Dw B' R' 3Fw D L2 3Bw U2 B Uw 3Fw' 3Dw' Fw' 3Bw 3Rw' Rw2 3Lw 3Dw Bw 3Dw 3Rw 3Bw2 Uw 3Uw2 B Rw' Lw' 3Lw Uw Rw L B2 D' 3Lw' U B' R Bw2 L2 3Bw' 3Fw2 Dw' L' Uw2
*2. *D2 3Dw2 3Lw2 D 3Fw2 F' L 3Rw2 3Bw2 Fw2 R' Uw L 3Dw Lw 3Fw' Lw 3Fw2 Uw2 Fw2 U' B Lw' 3Rw2 3Uw 3Lw' 3Rw2 Rw2 3Uw' L' U2 B' Bw' U R2 D2 U2 Uw B Dw B2 3Lw' L2 F2 L2 Bw B 3Uw 3Rw' B2 3Uw2 3Lw 3Uw' 3Fw2 Lw2 U' Fw' D2 U2 Uw2 R L 3Dw Uw' L2 3Dw R2 Rw2 3Uw' 3Fw' Fw' 3Uw2 U 3Fw' 3Rw 3Fw2 F2 Lw' U2 B2 3Fw2 3Rw F Dw2 D' Fw2 B2 3Uw R Dw2 B2 D F 3Rw' L 3Lw2 Uw2 3Fw2 D' 3Lw2
*3. *3Lw' R' 3Bw' R' F U' L2 3Rw 3Uw2 R Fw2 R2 F' 3Lw Bw2 Dw Uw2 R2 3Dw Lw' Dw U' B Lw' 3Dw' 3Uw2 D Rw' 3Fw2 3Lw U2 3Rw' Dw' L Lw' D' Fw' 3Dw Bw' U' Fw' B2 Rw' 3Bw2 D2 Uw2 Dw' 3Fw2 3Bw2 Bw' Fw 3Lw' B2 3Dw2 B' 3Uw' Rw' 3Rw' Bw' 3Dw' D2 3Bw F L Fw 3Uw2 D 3Dw R2 U Lw2 L2 3Fw' Dw 3Fw2 B 3Uw 3Bw2 F2 3Uw2 Uw2 L2 Uw2 R Lw' 3Lw D' B' U' 3Fw D2 3Bw2 B2 D2 3Lw2 Rw2 Uw2 3Bw2 Rw' Bw2
*4. *3Fw2 3Rw' Uw2 3Lw2 3Dw 3Lw' 3Fw' R2 3Dw Rw B 3Rw2 3Fw' 3Bw D2 3Uw2 L2 U' Dw2 3Dw' 3Uw' Rw2 3Lw2 B2 R' Uw' L' R2 3Dw' B2 R' Uw 3Uw2 L 3Bw' 3Fw' Fw' L' Uw' 3Lw 3Rw B' 3Rw2 Uw Dw' B 3Fw' Fw2 3Rw Rw' L Lw' F2 Rw L Lw' Uw2 Lw2 Uw B2 3Fw' Rw' 3Dw' 3Rw' 3Lw' 3Uw Lw2 Dw2 F Uw' L' 3Lw Uw L F2 Rw L2 R' Lw' 3Fw Fw2 Uw' Dw Fw' L' Rw Bw Dw' Lw2 R' Dw2 3Uw Lw' 3Rw2 D' Lw2 B 3Fw Fw 3Dw
*5. *Dw' Rw Fw L' 3Lw Uw' 3Bw' F U2 Rw' F' 3Lw F' 3Bw2 3Rw2 Dw D2 Rw2 U Rw' 3Rw' 3Lw2 F' 3Dw D 3Lw' 3Fw' Uw2 R2 Lw2 B2 D 3Dw2 Uw' 3Lw L' B Uw 3Rw Lw' Uw Rw2 U' 3Dw' D2 Dw F 3Lw' 3Fw D2 Fw' D Dw2 F' B2 Dw Fw' 3Bw 3Uw2 3Rw2 Rw Uw' 3Uw 3Rw2 3Lw2 Bw' 3Rw 3Bw2 Rw' 3Bw' Rw' L' 3Lw2 B 3Lw2 3Dw' U' Uw 3Bw' Rw' U' 3Lw2 3Dw Rw B' Bw 3Dw2 3Rw' R' D 3Lw2 Bw' 3Fw2 3Rw' Lw 3Lw' Dw' U2 Lw D2

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *R' U' F U' R U R' F2 U' R U'
*2. *U' R' F U2 R U' R2 U2 R2 F' R
*3. *U' R' U' R2 U' R2 U' R U2 R U2

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *U' L2 B2 D L2 R2 U2 B' U B2 U' L2 U2 R' D' R2 B2 L F Rw2 Uw
*2. *B L F D R2 B' U F U F2 L' F2 B2 U2 R' B' R'
*3. *R B2 D2 B' U2 D F2 D2 L D R2 U2 F2 U2 F2 L2 F L2

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *L' F2 U2 B2 R' U2 R' F2 U2 F U' L' R B L2 B L' F' L2 Fw2 Rw2 R D' Rw2 F2 Uw2 D' R2 B2 R2 D' Fw' D R' F2 D2 Uw' Rw Fw' Uw' F U2 Rw' L2 x
*2. *R2 B' U2 D2 R F2 L F2 U2 B2 R2 F2 U' R F' D L2 F L' U Fw2 U' R' B2 Rw2 L2 U L2 U Fw2 Rw2 R2 Fw L U2 B2 L2 Fw2 Rw Fw2 Uw' L' B R x y'
*3. *B' F2 U' L2 U' L2 B2 D2 U' R2 U' R B D' R F U L F2 B Fw2 Rw2 D' Fw2 Uw2 U' R Uw2 L Fw2 D U' Fw' Uw2 F' D2 R2 Fw' R2 Fw Uw' F Rw R2 Fw2 z y

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *Bw D2 Bw2 Rw' F Fw2 Dw' Fw' F' Rw2 Bw Uw B' U Rw' D2 Lw L' Rw Uw' Bw Dw2 Uw U2 R' B R D2 Uw Bw F2 L F Dw' Uw' F' R' Rw2 D2 B' Bw Fw2 Lw F L2 Rw2 D B2 U2 D2 Fw D Rw2 B U2 Uw' B Fw2 U' Bw2 3Rw' 3Uw2
*2. *L' Dw2 U2 R2 U R B2 D U L2 Fw Uw2 D' Bw' Rw Bw' D2 Fw L Rw Bw' B F' L2 Lw2 Rw2 F D L' U Fw F L2 U F' U L2 Lw' U F' Rw Lw2 Dw U' D' Uw' L2 Dw2 Rw F' U Uw2 F D2 F2 R' Dw' Fw' D2 R2 3Fw 3Uw'
*3. *Fw2 R Uw Bw2 Lw' R' Dw2 Bw Rw L2 Lw2 U' R2 Lw' Fw' Bw2 R' Dw Lw' F2 Fw' Bw2 Rw' B' Bw2 Dw' Lw' U2 Rw U2 B' Rw' L2 Bw2 Uw' Bw2 D' Uw2 R' B' L2 Dw2 F Bw2 U' F' D F Bw2 L' Rw' U Fw2 B U' D2 R' D' Bw2 F 3Rw 3Uw

*6x6x6 Blindfolded*
*1. *U' Lw' Dw Rw' Lw U' F2 Fw2 Rw 3Uw2 Dw' Rw' D' Bw 3Rw' Fw2 3Rw2 Bw2 3Uw 3Fw R2 Dw2 R Bw 3Uw' Rw2 Uw2 Dw2 Fw' Dw' D' F 3Fw' Fw L2 D' 3Uw' Uw 3Fw B' Fw2 Dw2 L' 3Rw' 3Uw Rw2 3Rw2 3Uw' U' Lw' 3Fw Dw' B' R2 Uw U Lw Dw' F' L Bw D2 U 3Fw L 3Uw2 U B F Bw Lw 3Fw' 3Rw' Bw Fw Rw 3Uw R' 3Fw R2 x' y'

*7x7x7 Blindfolded*
*1. *3Bw' U' 3Uw' 3Bw' B2 Rw2 L' 3Dw Fw' B2 Uw' 3Bw2 Uw 3Fw2 Uw2 F' 3Bw U2 3Uw' 3Fw' 3Lw2 Rw' Lw2 D Uw' Bw' D' Fw' Bw2 3Uw2 3Dw2 3Fw2 Bw2 L 3Rw F Rw2 Lw' Fw 3Uw' F' 3Fw' 3Dw' 3Lw2 R2 Fw2 D' U' F 3Dw2 Rw Lw2 Dw' F' B Fw2 R 3Uw2 Fw' B' Lw' F' L R2 F2 B' 3Bw' Dw Rw2 Uw2 Dw2 3Rw Rw D2 3Dw2 Dw' B2 3Uw2 Fw2 3Lw Dw' Rw Lw Dw2 Lw' 3Fw' F Dw' 3Bw2 D B D Dw2 3Lw' U 3Bw2 Uw 3Dw' 3Bw2 3Uw x

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *F' L' F' B' R' F' D R D2 B' U' R2 B2 U2 B2 U' F2 B2 R2
*2. *D' B' L' F' B' L' B D R U' R2 L2 U B2 U2 D' B2 D2 B' Rw Uw2
*3. *F L U' F2 L' D2 U2 L F2 D2 R' D2 B U L2 R' B' F' R' U' Fw' Uw2
*4. *U R2 F' R D B2 D' B U R F R' U2 R2 L' B2 U2 D2 R Fw'
*5. *U' F' R' L B2 D B' L' F D2 R2 B2 D' B2 D' L2 D' B2 D2 B Rw
*6. *F2 R' F2 U2 L2 F' U2 F2 L2 F' U' R' F' D U' B L2 D2 L2 Uw
*7. *F' D2 B R' F U2 D B2 D R' L' U2 L2 U' B2 U B2 D2 Rw
*8. *L2 F2 D2 R2 F' L' F' R U B U2 D B2 U2 F2 U L2 U2 Fw'
*9. *D' R' D2 B' U' B' L' F L B2 R2 F2 B' U2 L2 B' U B2 Rw2 Uw'
*10. *U B' R L2 F U2 B R U R2 F2 D2 F' L2 D2 B D2 F2 B R Uw
*11. *U' F2 U2 L2 D B2 L F R2 B R' B2 L2 B D R2 B' R' Fw' Uw'
*12. *R' U D' B D2 L' D' B2 U2 L' F2 R' D2 R2 U2 R2 U R Uw'
*13. *F D R2 U' R D L2 F2 U F2 U2 B2 L' R2 F R U R2 U' Rw' Uw
*14. *L' U2 B2 U2 L' U2 L' U2 F2 L2 B' U B2 R D' R' F D' B2 D Rw Uw2
*15. *R B' L' U' F2 R' L B' D' R2 U2 F' U2 F L2 B R2 L2 U2 B' Rw
*16. *L2 B' R' D2 B2 U2 R' U2 L' D2 L' B2 F' R F' R B' U' F2 Rw' Uw
*17. *U2 B' L D2 R2 B2 D R2 U L' D' B2 U' R F U2 R2 U Rw' Uw2
*18. *R2 D' F R B2 U2 B U2 F2 L2 B2 F2 L' F' R2 D B L U2 Rw' Uw
*19. *L F L U F' B' U2 L' F U2 L2 D2 R2 B R2 B2 L2 D L2 Fw Uw
*20. *L' F D2 B D2 R2 F2 L2 B R2 D B' U2 L F' U2 L R' B2 Uw
*21. *F R2 U2 B F' U2 F' R2 F2 R' D' R' B2 F2 D' U2 R' D2 L Fw' Uw
*22. *R2 F U L R F2 D2 F2 R D2 U2 F2 L U' R' B' F U2 F' D' Fw' Uw2
*23. *L U D' L' D' F D F B U' R D2 F2 R F2 D2 L' B2 L2 D2 Rw Uw'
*24. *D2 F2 R2 F2 R2 F U L2 F' U2 B' R2 U L2 F L2 Fw' Uw'
*25. *F' R2 F2 B' D L2 D L U' F' U D' F2 U L2 U' F2 U2 L2 Fw' Uw2
*26. *F2 R D' B2 L' R U2 R2 D2 F2 U L2 R' F L' F U B Rw2
*27. *R' F' B2 U R F2 D R2 B2 U2 B2 R F2 R U2 R2 U F2 D Rw2
*28. *F U' D' L' F' L2 U' B L2 U2 B2 R2 L' U2 R' F2 L2 F U2 L' Fw' Uw2
*29. *F2 L2 R' F2 U2 L D2 F2 U' F2 L B' R2 U2 R F2 R2 U R' Fw Uw'
*30. *B' D2 B' L' U2 F2 L B2 L' B2 L B2 R D' R2 D2 B L2 R' B' Rw Uw2
*31. *B U' R2 U2 F' R2 F R2 F L U2 F2 R2 B2 D' B2 R' F' Rw
*32. *F' R2 D R' F2 L2 B2 R2 U' F2 U' F2 L D' L B2 L B' U Rw' Uw
*33. *B' U2 B' U2 R2 U2 F D2 R2 D L' U' L2 B' U2 F' R D2 F' Rw2
*34. *R' D F L' B2 L2 D2 R2 F2 D' R2 B2 F L B2 U' R2 U' F' D2 Rw2
*35. *D' F2 L2 D2 R' B2 R2 F2 U L D' R2 B' D2 B L' D2 L2
*36. *L2 U' F2 D2 R' B2 L2 B2 R U2 F D B D' L2 U L' B2 R' Fw
*37. *B2 F R2 D2 B' U2 B' U2 L2 D2 L D R2 F L2 B' U F2 D2 F Rw Uw'
*38. *U' B2 U L2 F' U' B2 L2 U R2 D L D2 F R B U' L2
*39. *R D2 B2 L2 R2 D2 B U2 F2 U2 L' B2 F' R2 U F2 R F2 D Rw Uw2
*40. *F U D' B' R2 D L U2 F2 B2 U D' F2 R2 U2 B U2 L' B' Rw'
*41. *F2 B' D' R' L B R' L2 F' L2 F2 R2 D2 F2 B' R D' R' Fw' Uw'
*42. *B2 L2 F' R2 B U2 B2 F U F L' B2 U' R' B D L F2 R Fw Uw2
*43. *B2 L2 D2 B2 F2 L2 F' R' B2 L' R' U B' R' B' D' F2 Uw
*44. *F' U' L B' R B L2 F' D F2 R2 U2 B R2 L2 B D2 R2 U2 Fw Uw2
*45. *D2 B2 D' R2 B2 L2 B2 D F2 U2 L R B L B2 R B D' B R Fw' Uw'
*46. *R2 B' U F' D F' R L U' F B2 L B2 R2 L' U2 L B2 F' Rw Uw2
*47. *L B2 U F2 U R2 U' B2 D' L2 D2 B D B2 R2 F2 L' U F' R Fw Uw
*48. *R B D2 U' R2 F2 U' B2 D R2 U' B D' U2 L2 U2 L' U F' L2 Fw'
*49. *F R' B2 L' B L' F' R' F2 U2 F2 D2 B2 U' B2 L2 D' L2 D' F' U2 Fw' Uw2
*50. *L' F U' L' F2 L2 U2 L D2 L U2 B2 F' L' B R' D2 U2 B Rw Uw
*51. *F L2 U' B2 U D' L B2 D' B L F2 U2 R2 D2 F2 U2 D' F2 Rw
*52. *F2 L D2 F' D' L2 D' F2 U2 L2 F2 D U' B' R D' B2 R' D R' Uw'
*53. *D F' L' R2 D' B2 R2 U R2 D' U2 B2 R2 F2 R B2 D2 B' R' B D Fw Uw'
*54. *D L F D2 B' D2 B2 D2 R2 L' D' B2 U' B' F' D L2 U' Rw2
*55. *F2 R U R2 U' L2 U' B2 R2 B2 F2 U2 B' D L' U2 L2 F' R2 Fw'
*56. *R2 F' D2 R' B U' F2 L D2 R2 U2 D2 B' U2 D2 R U2 B Rw2 Uw2
*57. *R B' L U' F R2 D2 F' D2 R2 D2 F2 D' B2 R' F2 D2 F R2 Fw' Uw
*58. *U2 B R' U' R' B' D' R' F2 R2 B L2 F R2 F2 R2 L' F L2 Fw Uw'
*59. *U F' U' R L F2 R U F2 D R2 D2 L2 B2 D R2 D' L' U Rw Uw'
*60. *U2 R' B2 L2 U2 F2 R' F L2 F' U' B R' F D' L F' L' Fw' Uw
*61. *U2 L' D' U B2 R2 U B2 R2 F U2 F' L B2 D' F' U' B' F' Uw2
*62. *B R2 F' L' F L U' F' L2 F2 B' R2 U2 D2 F D2 L' U' B' Rw2
*63. *F' U2 B2 L U2 L2 U2 F2 R' B2 U B' D B' D' F D' R B' Rw'
*64. *R2 B' U F' D2 F' U2 B F2 D2 U2 R F2 D2 F R' D' L U Rw Uw'
*65. *L F2 D B2 R' U' F' U B2 D2 R2 L F2 R' U2 R F' L' U2 Rw' Uw'
*66. *U' B' U' R2 F R' F B' L' F D2 F R2 F' B' L2 U2 F L' Fw' Uw'
*67. *U2 B2 U R2 F D2 L2 F' L2 B' U2 B U' B' D R' U B L2 U Rw' Uw
*68. *F' B' R' B2 R D F U' F U' F B D2 R2 D2 F' D2 Rw2 Uw2
*69. *D2 R2 L B U L2 F B R F2 L2 U F2 D' L2 U L2 U B2 L2 Fw' Uw
*70. *F' D F' U' B2 R2 D' R2 D F2 R2 D B R B R F D2 B' Uw2

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *L2 B' R2 U2 L2 D2 U F2 U' F' R U2 F L2 B R2 D L'
*2. *L2 D L2 F2 U2 L B2 L U2 L D R U' F2 L' R2 F L D'
*3. *B R2 D B2 D2 L2 D L2 D' R2 D2 B' L' B2 D U' R2 B2 L B
*4. *B L2 B D2 F' R2 U2 B2 D' B D' R D R B' D2 L D
*5. *R F' D2 F' U2 R F R2 D2 B F2 U' F2 R2 L2 F2 R2 D L2 D'

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *U2 R2 U2 L B2 L2 U2 B2 L' U2 R' U B' D' B U2 B' F' L' D
*2. *R' U B' D2 R' D' R2 B' U2 L U2 R2 L U2 R' D2 R' U2 F2 B'
*3. *D2 F2 L B2 D2 L2 R2 B L U R' F' L U' B D' L2 U2
*4. *F2 U R' B L B2 R' B U' L2 D2 L B2 D2 B2 L F2 B2 U
*5. *U' L F B U' B R D L U2 L2 D2 F2 L2 U2 B2 U' B2 D2

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *F2 R' F' B2 U2 R2 D2 U R2 U R2 L D L B' U2 B' D2 B'
*2. *F2 R U2 F B2 R2 U B2 D L2 D U2 R F' D U2 L U2 B'
*3. *R' D L D' R L U F R' U' R2 U L2 B2 U R2 B2 R' F
*4. *F2 D U R2 U F2 D' U2 L R B' R B2 U2 B2 U' R' F' D2
*5. *B2 R U L' D' F2 R' B' L' F2 B2 U2 R' B2 D2 R F2 B' U

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *R' U' F R' D2 B F' L2 U2 B' D2 R2 L D2 U F' R D2 B2 F' U2 R' U' F
*2. *R' U' F U2 L2 D2 B L2 F2 U2 L2 R2 F' D2 L' F' U' B F2 R' D' R2 F' R' U' F
*3. *R' U' F L D' B2 F D L2 U2 L2 U L2 D F2 L2 B R2 U B' R' B D2 R' U' F

*2+3+4 Relay*
*2. *U' R' F R U' F' R' U2 R F' R2
*3. *R D2 L2 F' U2 L2 U2 R2 F D L2 U F' L' U' B2 L2 R2
*4. *F' D2 B' U L U2 D2 B R B' U2 B2 F R2 F' L2 U2 D' Rw2 Fw2 Uw2 L' F2 R2 U2 D' Fw2 Rw2 R' Uw2 Fw' D2 L' Fw' F' Uw2 Rw Uw2 D Fw2 R L2

*2+3+4+5 Relay*
*2. *U' R' U2 R2 U' R2 U2 F U' F R
*3. *R2 U2 R2 F2 L' D2 R' U' B2 R U B2 U F' L F R2 U'
*4. *U2 D F L' D F L2 U' B2 U R2 F2 L2 U' F2 L F' L Uw2 L U Fw2 R B2 Rw2 R U Fw2 Rw2 L' Fw' D2 B L' Uw U Fw Uw' L Fw' Rw' R2
*5. *L' Bw' R' D' F U R2 D Dw' B' Uw' R2 B2 Dw2 B2 Rw2 L' D' Fw Bw R2 F' D Lw2 Fw' U' D2 L' Lw' Bw F2 B' Fw2 Dw Bw' R2 Bw Fw Lw' L' Dw2 L Bw' D2 Fw L' Lw Uw Lw2 B2 U' Uw F2 Dw' Lw Uw' Rw2 B' D' Rw2

*2+3+4+5+6 Relay*
*2. *R U2 R' U' F' R U' R U2 R2 U2
*3. *F' U' D F' B2 D' F R B2 L D F2 L2 B2 U' L2 U D2 L2
*4. *D L' F' L2 B' U2 F U2 R2 B2 U2 D2 L' F R D' B' U F2 Rw2 Uw2 R' F' B2 Rw2 B L Fw2 B' F' Uw' F' L2 Uw U2 F Uw2 Rw B Rw2 Fw2 B' Uw'
*5. *Lw' U D2 L' Fw2 Dw' B' L2 Dw' D2 Fw' F2 Rw Bw F2 Fw R' D Rw Fw' F R2 B2 R D Bw2 Lw B Rw Uw2 Fw2 Lw Fw' U Uw' Fw2 Lw' Fw' D Fw2 Lw' Uw2 Lw2 Uw2 Bw2 F Lw' B2 L U F' D F U2 F Fw Rw2 Fw' Lw L2
*6. *R' Rw2 3Fw2 F' 3Rw 3Uw2 L2 3Uw Dw' Lw 3Uw2 Rw2 3Rw' U2 Bw2 Dw 3Fw2 D 3Rw2 L Fw' Rw Lw2 Bw' 3Rw' R' Lw2 3Fw' 3Rw2 R Uw 3Fw Lw Uw' L Uw' Fw2 Bw Rw' R Lw2 U F U Uw' Fw' B' R2 Bw' 3Rw U' R' Uw' Fw2 3Fw R D Bw' R L 3Fw Uw B' L2 Lw2 B2 U' Uw2 F' Rw Uw' Bw Fw2 Lw' Uw2 U2 3Fw2 Lw2 F2 D2

*2+3+4+5+6+7 Relay*
*2. *F U' F R U R' U' F U2 F U2
*3. *F2 D' B L' B2 R2 U2 B L' U' L2 F2 U D2 F2 B2 D R2 U2
*4. *U' L F R' U2 B2 R' D2 R' U2 L R U D L B' R2 U2 R Rw2 Uw2 Fw2 B F2 R F Uw2 Fw2 F2 L F' D2 Uw' R2 B' Uw D2 U2 Fw F D Rw L B'
*5. *Bw' U' Dw Uw2 Bw D F2 L2 Lw' Rw Uw Bw' F' Dw2 F' Uw' Lw F' R Uw Dw Fw Rw Uw2 Bw' L Uw' Bw2 Lw F2 B' Bw' Lw' B Bw2 D2 F' Uw2 Dw' D R L2 Lw' U' Fw2 L2 D2 U2 F' Bw' Lw' L' Uw' R F Rw' L' D2 Rw' D2
*6. *Uw Lw2 R2 B2 L 3Fw U' Uw2 D2 L' Bw L R 3Rw' 3Fw2 F2 U' B L2 Dw' F B2 L2 3Fw2 Bw2 Rw L' D2 Rw Lw' 3Uw' U' 3Rw2 Fw' U Lw' 3Rw2 Rw2 Fw 3Uw Lw' 3Fw D' Lw2 Fw2 B' Dw D Fw U F 3Rw2 Uw2 Dw' R Dw' 3Fw' Lw2 3Fw B R2 3Uw' 3Fw' R Bw' 3Rw Lw2 Bw' Uw Fw R Rw2 Fw U R 3Rw' B' 3Uw' Bw' Uw2
*7. *3Dw' 3Uw' R F2 3Fw B U' Fw' Uw' D2 Fw' 3Fw' D' 3Uw Rw2 L2 Lw2 3Fw R' Dw' Rw' 3Fw' B 3Rw R' 3Bw' Dw Lw' 3Lw2 3Uw' R Rw2 Dw 3Uw U D' 3Bw U' R' 3Uw 3Fw2 3Lw 3Dw' 3Fw Fw F' Bw2 3Uw' F B L F D' Dw R2 Fw' 3Rw' Dw Rw2 3Bw Lw Dw B' 3Lw' 3Bw U' Bw Rw' Fw U Dw' B 3Lw' F 3Lw2 3Rw' 3Bw 3Uw' 3Rw' F' L' Uw L Dw Rw2 R 3Dw Lw2 3Uw2 R' 3Uw 3Fw 3Uw U Bw' D2 3Uw2 Lw2 3Bw Dw'

*Clock*
*1. *UR5- DR6+ DL4+ UL1+ U1- R6+ D1- L3- ALL0+ y2 U6+ R1- D5- L0+ ALL2- DR DL
*2. *UR5+ DR1+ DL4- UL4+ U1+ R4+ D4+ L1- ALL3- y2 U6+ R1- D4- L5- ALL4+ UR DL UL
*3. *UR4- DR5+ DL6+ UL1- U3+ R0+ D5+ L0+ ALL2+ y2 U4+ R4+ D3+ L3- ALL2- DR DL
*4. *UR2- DR3- DL2+ UL0+ U6+ R5+ D1+ L2- ALL5- y2 U3+ R6+ D4+ L1+ ALL5- UR UL
*5. *UR0+ DR3- DL3- UL1+ U4+ R0+ D3- L4- ALL5- y2 U4- R5- D4- L0+ ALL0+ DR DL

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
*2. *R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
*3. *R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
*4. *R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
*5. *R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'

*PyraMinx*
*1. *U L' U R U' B R' U B R' U' l b'
*2. *B' R' B' R L' R' B U B' R' U u' l r
*3. *U L' R' L U' L' U' R U' R U u' l r b
*4. *U B' U B L U R B R L' U' u
*5. *U' R' B L R' B U' R' L R' U u' r b

*Square-1*
*1. *(0,-1) / (-3,3) / (0,3) / (-5,-2) / (0,-3) / (5,0) / (-3,-3) / (0,-1) / (-4,-2) / (2,0) / (4,0) / (-3,0) / (0,-3)
*2. *(6,-4) / (3,0) / (-3,0) / (-5,-2) / (2,-1) / (3,0) / (4,0) / (0,-3) / (0,-3) / (-3,0) / (5,0) / (2,0) / (2,0) / (2,0)
*3. *(4,0) / (3,0) / (6,-3) / (-3,0) / (5,-4) / (1,-3) / (0,-3) / (0,-3) / (-3,0) / (6,-3)
*4. *(4,0) / (0,-3) / (-1,-1) / (-3,0) / (0,-3) / (-2,-5) / (0,-4) / (-3,-3) / (-1,0) / (0,-2) / (0,-2) / (0,-4) / (6,-5)
*5. *(-2,3) / (3,0) / (-4,-1) / (-3,0) / (-2,-5) / (0,-1) / (-3,-3) / (3,0) / (0,-4) / (-4,-4) / (0,-5)

*Skewb*
*1. *R L R' U B R U B L' R U'
*2. *L R B U B R' L U R' L R
*3. *B R L' R U B' L R' B' U' R'
*4. *L B R L' R L' R' B U' L' B'
*5. *L R U' R' B U B U' R B' U

*KiloMinx*
*1. *R2' L2 flip U2 R2' U2 L2' BL BR' BL BR' flip U2' L BR BL2' BR R2' BR2 R2 F' R2' U' F2 R2' U2' R2' U' F' R2
*2. *BL L' BL2' U2' BR2' R' BR flip U BR BL2' BR2 U2' F2' BL' L2' U2 R2 F U2' R2 U' F2' U2' R' F2 R2' F2'
*3. *R2' BL U' F2 R BR' flip L2' U2' R' BL L' U2' BR' BL R2 F U' F2 U2' R' U2 R F' U2' F2 R2
*4. *flip U2 R U2 F' BL2' BR' U2 flip R2' BL' U2' BR2 BL2 L' BR2' U F2 U2' F2 R F U2' R2' U' R' U2 F2
*5. *U L' BR2' U2 BL2' L BL' flip R' F2 U' R2' BR BL' L2 R2 F2 U F2 R2 F2' U F R2 F2' U2' R2

*Mini Guildford*
*2. *R' U' R2 F R2 U' R2 U' F U R2
*3. *R2 B2 U' F2 R2 D' L2 D' L2 B D U' L' U2 L B R B2
*4. *U' B2 U F2 L2 B2 L2 U F2 U2 F D2 U2 L' B' D B R L2 U Fw2 Rw2 L Uw2 D2 Fw2 D' L U' R2 D2 L' F' R Fw' Uw2 Fw2 U' Fw' Rw F' Rw2 D Rw' Uw' U'
*5. *D2 U L2 U2 Dw' Bw2 L U2 F' U Uw2 F2 D2 Dw' R2 Uw D2 L Dw2 Fw' F2 L' Lw2 U2 Dw' Fw U2 Fw Lw2 B Dw2 F2 Fw' B Bw2 U' Lw2 D2 B' Fw' Bw Uw D' B U Rw L Uw2 R2 Uw' D2 Dw B' Bw' Uw' B2 D R U' R2
*OH. *R2 L2 F2 U2 L D F D2 R2 F2 U' B2 R2 B2 D2 R D' B U2
*Clock. *UR4+ DR1- DL3- UL0+ U1- R6+ D2- L6+ ALL4+ y2 U0+ R4- D4- L0+ ALL1- UR UL
*Mega. *R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
*Pyra. *L R' B' R' B L' U L U B R' l' b
*Square-1. *(0,-1) / (4,-2) / (-3,0) / (3,0) / (5,-4) / (1,-2) / (-1,0) / (0,-3) / (-3,0) / (3,0) / (1,0) / (-2,0) / (0,-1) / (0,-2)
*Skewb. *L R B U L B' R' B' U' L' R

*Redi Cube*
*1. *B L' F r R f l r' b' R B' R' F' R B' R
*2. *F' L' r b' B R r' b L' F R' F' R' B' F L'
*3. *L b' l' L' r' f r' b l L B R B' F' R F
*4. *B' L' f l b' B' b' r R' B' L' R B' F
*5. *R F b f F' l b' r' f' R' F R' B L B' F'

*Master Pyraminx*
*1. *Uw' B' Rw U' L Rw L Bw' U' R' Uw' Lw Uw Rw' Lw' Bw Uw Bw' u' l'
*2. *Lw' L' R B' Rw Lw' Uw' U L B Uw Lw Rw' Uw' Lw' Uw Rw Uw' l'
*3. *Lw L' R Bw' U' B Uw R B Lw B Bw Rw' Lw' Bw' Rw' Lw Bw Rw l
*4. *U Rw Bw' U' L' R' Lw Rw' U' L' B' Uw' Rw Bw Uw' Bw Uw' Bw Rw Uw' u r'
*5. *U' L R' Uw' Bw L' R Uw' Bw L' Uw Lw Bw Lw' Rw Lw Bw Lw' b

*15 Puzzle*
*1. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D R U R D L D R2 U L D2 L2 U R U R U L2 D R U L D2 R U R D2 L U2 R D R D L3 U R3 U L D2
*2. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D R D2 R U3 R D2 L2 U R2 D L3 D R U2 R D2 L U L U R D R D R U2 L2 U R2 D L2 U L D2 R U R D2
*3. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D R D2 R U L U R2 D L U R U L D R D2 L U L2 U2 R D R D L2 U R D2 L U R D R U L U2 R2 D2 L3 U2 R2 D
*4. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D2 R2 U L D R D L U R D R U2 L D2 R U3 L D2 L2 D R3 U3 L D L U L D2 R3 U L2 D R
*5. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D R D R D R U3 L D2 R U L2 D L D R2 U L U2 R2 D L D L U L U R D L D R D L U R D R2 U2 L3 D R2 U2 L D

*Speed Fewest Moves*
*1. *R' U' F U L2 B2 L2 D' L2 D' B' L U' L F D' F U' F U R' U' R' U' F
*2. *R' U' F U' D2 L' D2 B' U B R D B R L2 U F2 B2 U L2 U' R' U' F
*3. *R' U' F U L2 D U' B2 D F2 L2 D' B F' L B R U' B2 L2 D B U R' U' F
*4. *R' U' F D2 R2 B2 R2 F R2 D2 R2 D' R' D2 L' B L2 U B2 D' F D' R' U' F
*5. *R' U' F D' L2 B2 L2 B2 R' D2 B2 D2 L F R' B' R2 B U' L D L U' R' U' F

*Mirror Blocks*
*1. *F' U2 R2 B' D2 R2 F L2 D2 F R' U' B D' L' R2 B2 U' R U
*2. *F2 U2 B2 D B2 U2 R2 U R2 F2 L2 B L B D B' L2 U R U
*3. *B2 R2 D' B2 D B2 L2 F' L' F D B' D2 F U2 R2 U B2 F2
*4. *R' L2 B F R2 B2 L2 F D2 U2 L' U L R2 D2 U' B' F2 L'
*5. *R F D2 B' U D' F2 D' F U2 F2 R' B2 D2 L2 B2 D' L

*Curvy Copter*
*1. * UR UL UB UR UB UL UF UR UF UR UF UL UF UL RF UR UF UL LB UB UR UF UR RF UF RF LF UF UR UB UL UF UR RB UR UB UR LF UF LF DR DB RB UR DB UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UL UF RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- DL DR RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- UF LB DL RB+ DF+ DR RB- DF- DB UF+ DR+ RF UF- DR- DR UL- RF- UF UL+ RF+ LF DF UR+2 UB UR-2 DL+2 LF UF+ DL-2 LB+ UL+2 UF- LB DB DR+2 DF+ DR+ DF+2 UF+ UL LB+
*2. * UB UL UB UR UB UL UF UR UL UB UL UF LB UB LB RF UR UF UR UB UL UF UR RF UF UR UB RF RB LF UF UR UB UL UF UL UB RF RB LF DB RB DR DB RB DR DB UR- LB- UB UR+ LB+ UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- RB RB+ DF+ DR RB- DF- DB DF UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- RF LB+ DR+ DB LB- DR- DR UB+2 LF+2 RB UB-2 DF LF-2 LB-2 DR+ DB+2 LB+2 LF+2 UL LF+ DB+ UB UF LF UF+ UL+2 RF+2 UF+2 UL+ RF
*3. * UF UR UB UR UF UL UF UL UF UL UB UL UF RF UR UB UL UF LB UL UF UR UB UR UF RB UB RB LF UL UF UB UR UB UR RB UB LF UF LF DB LB RB DB DL DR RB UB LB UL LF UL- RF- UF UL+ RF+ UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- UR- LB- UB UR+ LB+ UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- RF DL UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- RB UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- UF LB DL UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- UB+ DL+ LB UB- DL- LB+ DR+ DB LB- DR- LB UB RF- DB- DR RF+ DB+ LF+2 UL UB-2 UR+ LF+ LB
*4. * UF UB UR UF UR UL UB UL UF UB UR UB UR UF UB UL LB RF UR UF UB UL UB UL LB UB LB RF UF RF RB UB UL LF UF UL LF UF UL UB UR UF UL UB LB DB RB DB DR DF RF DL DR DF RF DR UL- DB- LB UL+ DB+ UB+ DL+ LB UB- DL- UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UL RB UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- UF LB RB+ DF+ DR RB- DF- DB DF UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- LF RF LF- DR- DF LF+ DR+ RB+ UB UL- DR RB+ DF-
*5. * UF UB UR UB UL UF UB UR UL UF UB UL UF UB UL LB UL RF UR UF UR UB UL UF UR LB RB UR RB UR UB LF UF UL RF LF UF RF UR RB DB LB DB DL LB DF LF UL UB UL- DB- LB UL+ DB+ UB+ DL+ LB UB- DL- RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- RF DL UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- UF RB+ DF+ DR RB- DF- DF UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- LF UF+ DR+ RF UF- DR- UL+ UB UL-2 RB+2 DB+ RB+ RF+2 DB+2 DR RF+2 DB+2

*Face-Turning Octahedron*
*1. *U L' U' L BL' B' U' B U BL L U L' U L U F' R U' R' L U F' R' L' U R L' U B' U R D F BR' D' F
*2. *R F R F R F' R F R F R F R' F R' F R' F R' F' R' L' R U F' U F U' L' U' R F BL' L' U' B' BL D BR' F
*3. *BL' U' B' U B BL F R U R' U' F' U L' U L U' L' U' L' F' U F' U L' U' R' L' R' F L' BR F BL' L D' L'
*4. *L' U L U L U L' U' L' U L' U' BL' B' U' B U BL L F' U L' R' U L' U L U' L' F' U' B BR' BL F L U' D
*5. *F' R' F' R' F R' F' BR' D BR F' R' BR' D BR F' R' U R' L R' U' L U L U' L' U F' D' R F' L BL' D' BL


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 26, 2021)

Results for week 3: Congratulations to cuberkid10, jaysammey777, and OriginalUsername!

*2x2x2*(133)
1.  1.40 Charles Jerome
2.  1.59 Khairur Rachim
3.  1.73 Legomanz
3.  1.73 OriginalUsername


Spoiler



5.  1.99 Findnf
6.  2.11 oliver sherlock
7.  2.12 Imran Rahman
8.  2.25 Christopher Fandrich
9.  2.27 nickelcubes
10.  2.29 remopihel
11.  2.38 NarenRameshB
12.  2.59 Luke Garrett
13.  2.71 Rubadcar
14.  2.88 Logan2017DAYR01
15.  2.99 Toothcraver55
16.  3.00 BMcCl1
16.  3.00 cuberkid10
18.  3.01 Torch
19.  3.04 ElyasCubing
20.  3.18 Cale S
21.  3.27 sean_cut4
22.  3.28 jaysammey777
23.  3.30 tJardigradHe
24.  3.33 Dream Cubing
25.  3.38 mihnea3000
25.  3.38 Heewon Seo
27.  3.40 Brendyn Dunagan
28.  3.49 G2013
29.  3.52 BleachedTurtle
30.  3.59 Hargun02
31.  3.60 NoProblemCubing
31.  3.60 Boris McCoy
31.  3.60 JChambers13
34.  3.62 sigalig
34.  3.62 jihu1011
36.  3.65 MartinN13
37.  3.66 ichcubegerne
38.  3.72 mm15
39.  3.75 DGCubes
40.  3.83 the dnf master
41.  3.88 Liam Wadek
42.  3.90 MCuber
42.  3.90 João Vinicius
44.  3.91 BradenTheMagician
44.  3.91 Fred Lang
46.  3.92 VIBE_ZT
47.  4.04 LE CUBING
47.  4.04 50ph14
47.  4.04 Dylan Swarts
50.  4.05 abhijat
50.  4.05 weatherman223
52.  4.08 MaksymilianMisiak
53.  4.12 wearephamily1719
54.  4.14 d2polld
55.  4.15 KrokosB
56.  4.16 Jonah Jarvis
57.  4.23 vishwasankarcubing
58.  4.25 midnightcuberx
58.  4.25 FaLoL
60.  4.27 ARandomCuber
61.  4.39 Kacper Jędrzejuk
61.  4.39 Triangles_are_cubers
63.  4.47 DNF_Cuber
64.  4.48 trangium
65.  4.52 oliverpallo
66.  4.56 venimental
66.  4.56 MattP98
68.  4.57 TheSpicyBlueFlamingo
69.  4.59 fun at the joy
70.  4.61 Utkarsh Ashar
71.  4.65 LukeBrunsvold
72.  4.72 Peter Preston
73.  4.74 tommyo11
74.  4.80 2019ECKE02
75.  4.84 Raymos Castillo
76.  4.85 Vincentiu Tarsoaga
77.  4.89 bennettstouder
78.  4.97 memo_cubed
79.  5.05 Bilbo7
80.  5.07 NintendoCuber
81.  5.08 Nina Pawlak
82.  5.17 PingPongCuber
83.  5.22 Ali161102
84.  5.23 porkyp10
85.  5.28 Brayden Gilland
86.  5.46 xyzzy
87.  5.50 Caleb Rogers
88.  5.51 KarlMarcus11
89.  5.57 Gnome
90.  5.87 breadears
91.  5.93 TheSlykrCubr
92.  5.99 HippieCuber
93.  6.09 Lewis
94.  6.33 Mike Hughey
95.  6.40 Li Xiang
96.  6.41 ImmolatedMarmoset
96.  6.41 nevinscph
96.  6.41 Pseudonym
99.  6.43 nico_german_cuber
100.  6.47 HKspeed.com
101.  6.59 Heath Flick
102.  6.82 anna4f
103.  6.83 Pfannkuchener
104.  6.94 CaptainCuber
105.  7.12 Delta Phi
106.  7.16 drpfisherman
107.  7.29 SonofRonan
108.  7.43 RyanSoh
109.  7.53 White KB
110.  7.66 carcass
111.  7.68 LittleLumos
112.  7.91 sl0wcuber
113.  8.10 IMCubing
114.  8.16 Volcaniccubing
115.  8.33 benthecuber
116.  8.49 sporteisvogel
117.  8.57 One Wheel
118.  8.61 Kano
119.  8.83 DodusNet
120.  8.91 Jrg
121.  8.97 Travelingyoyokid
121.  8.97 CUBE prem
123.  9.19 PCCuber
124.  9.31 Rubika-37-021204
125.  9.43 superkitkat106
126.  9.68 thomas.sch
127.  10.07 123tacocat321
128.  10.25 Habsen
129.  11.78 Emily
130.  12.17 Jacck
131.  12.61 KP-20359
132.  13.85 Curtis
133.  17.39 MatsBergsten


*3x3x3*(171)
1.  6.86 Luke Garrett
2.  7.41 OriginalUsername
3.  7.42 Micah Morrison


Spoiler



4.  7.52 Khairur Rachim
5.  7.66 gottagitgud
6.  7.68 tJardigradHe
6.  7.68 Heewon Seo
8.  7.89 Zubin Park
9.  8.13 Jonah Jarvis
10.  8.22 Christopher Fandrich
11.  8.44 cuberkid10
12.  8.45 Peter N
13.  8.46 Charles Jerome
14.  8.49 Scarce (Ellie Cubez)
15.  8.50 Dream Cubing
16.  8.52 2017LAMB06
17.  8.74 Alireza138678
18.  8.85 Legomanz
19.  8.86 Rubadcar
20.  9.02 fun at the joy
21.  9.24 mihnea3000
22.  9.43 vishwasankarcubing
23.  9.47 G2013
24.  9.49 JChambers13
25.  9.50 BMcCl1
26.  9.72 sean_cut4
27.  9.76 nickelcubes
28.  9.79 NarenRameshB
29.  9.82 Brendyn Dunagan
30.  9.83 Boris McCoy
30.  9.83 jaysammey777
32.  9.86 abhijat
33.  9.92 Cale S
33.  9.92 BradenTheMagician
35.  9.94 ElyasCubing
36.  9.95 AndersB
37.  9.96 jihu1011
38.  10.00 Adam Chodyniecki
39.  10.03 KrokosB
40.  10.04 sigalig
41.  10.08 MCuber
42.  10.09 Keenan Johnson
43.  10.13 ichcubegerne
44.  10.18 remopihel
45.  10.20 Liam Wadek
46.  10.23 Torch
47.  10.31 Hargun02
48.  10.33 Valken
49.  10.45 NathanaelCubes
50.  10.58 wearephamily1719
51.  10.73 Logan2017DAYR01
52.  10.79 FaLoL
53.  10.81 nico_german_cuber
54.  11.02 MartinN13
54.  11.02 VJW
56.  11.04 João Vinicius
57.  11.13 Raymos Castillo
58.  11.18 weatherman223
59.  11.19 Imran Rahman
60.  11.26 ARandomCuber
61.  11.44 lumes2121
62.  11.54 tommyo11
62.  11.54 BleachedTurtle
64.  11.55 RedstoneTim
65.  11.59 xyzzy
66.  11.62 d2polld
67.  11.84 MattP98
68.  11.89 DGCubes
69.  11.95 abunickabhi
70.  12.02 MaksymilianMisiak
71.  12.39 20luky3
72.  12.41 midnightcuberx
73.  12.43 Dylan Swarts
74.  12.50 porkyp10
75.  12.56 NoProblemCubing
76.  12.71 Fred Lang
77.  12.81 Peter Preston
78.  12.83 2019ECKE02
79.  12.95 jake.levine
80.  13.09 the dnf master
81.  13.16 Kacper Jędrzejuk
82.  13.21 Keroma12
83.  13.34 trangium
84.  13.46 Utkarsh Ashar
85.  13.59 TheSpicyBlueFlamingo
86.  13.67 Vincentiu Tarsoaga
87.  13.68 Delta Phi
88.  13.81 Natemophi
89.  13.82 mm15
90.  13.84 ican97
91.  13.88 Chinmay K Gowda
92.  14.00 hyperbannanas
93.  14.03 50ph14
94.  14.19 SpeedyOctahedron
95.  14.31 Pfannkuchener
96.  14.35 bennettstouder
97.  14.36 oliverpallo
98.  14.41 cuber135
99.  14.70 NintendoCuber
100.  14.74 Ali161102
101.  14.75 Brayden Gilland
102.  14.95 VIVEK KUMAR
103.  14.97 revaldoah
104.  15.01 sl0wcuber
105.  15.02 thatkid
106.  15.04 nevinscph
107.  15.10 oliver sherlock
107.  15.10 PingPongCuber
109.  15.34 somecuber23
110.  15.48 ImmolatedMarmoset
111.  15.57 HippieCuber
112.  15.70 ElephantCuber
113.  15.97 Petri Krzywacki
114.  16.01 drpfisherman
115.  16.21 edd_dib
116.  16.75 Triangles_are_cubers
117.  16.80 PCCuber
118.  16.92 LE CUBING
119.  16.99 MarkA64
120.  17.01 anna4f
121.  17.30 John Benwell
122.  17.31 TheSlykrCubr
123.  17.53 Moreno van Rooijen
124.  17.67 DNF_Cuber
125.  17.70 Bilbo7
126.  17.81 spadafiva
127.  18.04 CaptainCuber
128.  18.17 White KB
129.  18.22 LittleLumos
130.  18.35 SonofRonan
131.  18.39 HKspeed.com
132.  18.41 carcass
133.  18.59 Gnome
134.  18.62 Pseudonym
135.  18.87 GAN CUBER
136.  18.97 Habsen
137.  19.05 KarlMarcus11
138.  19.32 bgcatfan
139.  19.72 Li Xiang
140.  19.85 RyanSoh
141.  20.24 Lewis
142.  20.28 Mike Hughey
143.  20.86 Goodoldcuber
144.  21.18 One Wheel
145.  22.24 Jrg
146.  23.00 EngiNerdBrian
147.  23.41 Volcaniccubing
148.  23.82 benthecuber
149.  24.09 DodusNet
150.  24.11 123tacocat321
151.  25.61 Kai_Valdez
152.  25.81 filmip
153.  26.22 CUBE prem
154.  26.57 sporteisvogel
155.  26.73 Rubika-37-021204
156.  26.86 Travelingyoyokid
157.  27.25 KP-20359
158.  27.48 calotret
159.  27.72 IMCubing
160.  27.97 [email protected]
161.  31.69 Jacck
162.  31.78 Emily
163.  34.00 GT8590
164.  34.91 Caleb Rogers
165.  37.00 AADITKINGCUBE2021
166.  40.52 Angela Carolyn Pinto
167.  44.74 superkitkat106
168.  46.57 MatsBergsten
169.  52.06 Kano
170.  1:05.25 Curtis
171.  1:33.49 _sketchkid


*4x4x4*(92)
1.  27.80 cuberkid10
2.  29.94 Heewon Seo
3.  31.56 Khairur Rachim


Spoiler



4.  32.71 tJardigradHe
5.  33.19 OriginalUsername
6.  35.25 vishwasankarcubing
7.  36.77 Christopher Fandrich
8.  37.01 BradyCubes08
9.  37.03 Hargun02
10.  37.04 Dream Cubing
11.  37.15 Luke Garrett
12.  38.17 Rubadcar
13.  38.18 Torch
14.  38.36 Jonah Jarvis
15.  38.70 BradenTheMagician
16.  39.00 jihu1011
17.  39.28 ichcubegerne
18.  41.06 FaLoL
19.  41.69 Raymos Castillo
20.  41.90 jaysammey777
21.  42.78 fun at the joy
22.  43.24 Logan2017DAYR01
23.  43.53 MCuber
24.  43.54 DGCubes
25.  43.64 MartinN13
26.  43.77 BleachedTurtle
27.  44.88 Keenan Johnson
27.  44.88 NathanaelCubes
29.  45.29 xyzzy
30.  45.32 sean_cut4
31.  45.40 Dylan Swarts
32.  45.55 Brendyn Dunagan
33.  45.90 BMcCl1
34.  46.17 jake.levine
35.  47.09 MattP98
36.  47.13 nevinscph
37.  47.31 20luky3
38.  48.17 Imran Rahman
39.  48.56 Liam Wadek
40.  49.27 nico_german_cuber
41.  49.30 wearephamily1719
42.  49.78 João Vinicius
43.  50.07 Vincentiu Tarsoaga
44.  50.90 tommyo11
45.  52.23 midnightcuberx
46.  53.05 ARandomCuber
47.  53.39 VJW
48.  53.91 edd_dib
49.  54.21 Gnome
50.  54.28 bennettstouder
51.  54.83 thatkid
52.  54.97 Utkarsh Ashar
53.  55.38 Sub1Hour
54.  56.59 SpeedyOctahedron
55.  56.93 John Benwell
56.  57.30 weatherman223
57.  57.36 drpfisherman
58.  57.62 Brayden Gilland
59.  58.21 SonofRonan
60.  1:02.33 PingPongCuber
60.  1:02.33 Bilbo7
62.  1:03.02 LittleLumos
63.  1:03.29 Ali161102
64.  1:03.59 HKspeed.com
65.  1:03.86 Pfannkuchener
66.  1:05.53 CaptainCuber
67.  1:05.58 d2polld
68.  1:08.21 Kacper Jędrzejuk
69.  1:09.78 oliver sherlock
70.  1:10.89 Triangles_are_cubers
71.  1:11.51 Petri Krzywacki
72.  1:17.11 Pseudonym
73.  1:19.13 Li Xiang
74.  1:20.09 One Wheel
75.  1:23.61 Lewis
76.  1:24.51 carcass
77.  1:25.54 Jrg
78.  1:25.58 Mike Hughey
79.  1:27.34 LE CUBING
80.  1:37.42 sporteisvogel
81.  1:40.22 thomas.sch
82.  1:41.23 [email protected]
83.  1:41.80 Rubika-37-021204
84.  1:43.80 123tacocat321
85.  1:46.08 IMCubing
86.  1:49.86 KP-20359
87.  1:51.47 Volcaniccubing
88.  1:57.52 Jacck
89.  2:02.58 MatsBergsten
90.  2:42.34 Caleb Rogers
91.  3:18.58 GT8590
92.  DNF Boris McCoy


*5x5x5*(77)
1.  58.08 OriginalUsername
2.  58.36 tJardigradHe
3.  59.52 Hargun02


Spoiler



4.  59.83 Dream Cubing
5.  1:00.63 cuberkid10
6.  1:01.98 Micah Morrison
7.  1:04.43 Heewon Seo
8.  1:06.21 Khairur Rachim
9.  1:06.71 FaLoL
10.  1:08.52 vishwasankarcubing
11.  1:10.82 fun at the joy
12.  1:12.07 Torch
13.  1:12.47 jihu1011
14.  1:13.19 Charles Jerome
15.  1:13.32 ichcubegerne
16.  1:14.77 Luke Garrett
17.  1:16.39 Christopher Fandrich
18.  1:18.18 DGCubes
19.  1:18.87 MartinN13
20.  1:19.56 G2013
21.  1:21.39 João Vinicius
22.  1:21.57 Raymos Castillo
23.  1:21.60 BleachedTurtle
24.  1:21.97 nevinscph
25.  1:22.24 drpfisherman
26.  1:22.74 jaysammey777
27.  1:22.79 BradenTheMagician
28.  1:23.63 sean_cut4
29.  1:25.54 xyzzy
30.  1:26.64 abunickabhi
31.  1:28.88 jake.levine
32.  1:31.61 nico_german_cuber
33.  1:32.19 Sub1Hour
34.  1:32.50 Vincentiu Tarsoaga
35.  1:32.68 Dylan Swarts
36.  1:33.57 BMcCl1
37.  1:35.54 Gnome
38.  1:36.17 MattP98
39.  1:37.32 ARandomCuber
40.  1:38.34 Liam Wadek
41.  1:38.60 Pfannkuchener
42.  1:40.53 CaptainCuber
43.  1:46.17 Brayden Gilland
44.  1:47.86 20luky3
45.  1:48.66 SonofRonan
46.  1:48.70 PingPongCuber
47.  1:51.69 Bilbo7
48.  1:54.25 tommyo11
49.  1:54.90 Ali161102
50.  1:57.29 John Benwell
51.  1:59.41 Utkarsh Ashar
52.  2:00.45 thatkid
53.  2:01.16 LittleLumos
54.  2:09.65 Delta Phi
55.  2:10.67 Lewis
56.  2:10.68 revaldoah
57.  2:11.70 bennettstouder
58.  2:16.12 HKspeed.com
59.  2:21.90 Jrg
60.  2:24.21 Li Xiang
61.  2:25.87 Pseudonym
62.  2:27.30 One Wheel
63.  2:29.69 oliver sherlock
64.  2:32.22 Petri Krzywacki
65.  2:38.67 Rubika-37-021204
66.  2:38.82 carcass
67.  2:40.45 Kacper Jędrzejuk
68.  2:43.51 sporteisvogel
69.  2:46.73 Jacck
70.  3:02.89 thomas.sch
71.  3:11.24 David Reid
72.  3:13.78 KP-20359
73.  3:22.51 midnightcuberx
74.  3:29.25 LE CUBING
75.  3:32.99 Volcaniccubing
76.  4:06.43 MatsBergsten
77.  DNF Boris McCoy


*6x6x6*(45)
1.  1:47.84 Dream Cubing
2.  1:54.47 cuberkid10
3.  1:55.15 tJardigradHe


Spoiler



4.  2:02.45 OriginalUsername
5.  2:02.76 ichcubegerne
6.  2:07.40 Hargun02
7.  2:08.72 fun at the joy
8.  2:08.81 FaLoL
9.  2:14.75 Heewon Seo
10.  2:15.16 jihu1011
11.  2:16.38 Keroma12
12.  2:19.18 João Vinicius
13.  2:22.59 Torch
14.  2:22.90 nevinscph
15.  2:24.69 xyzzy
16.  2:25.67 BleachedTurtle
17.  2:32.58 drpfisherman
18.  2:39.21 jake.levine
19.  2:43.68 jaysammey777
20.  2:47.39 BradenTheMagician
21.  2:50.32 Liam Wadek
22.  2:52.97 MattP98
23.  2:56.69 sean_cut4
24.  2:58.82 Vincentiu Tarsoaga
25.  3:01.02 Raymos Castillo
26.  3:05.27 MartinN13
27.  3:19.67 Pfannkuchener
28.  3:27.07 Gnome
29.  3:39.88 Ali161102
30.  3:40.49 CaptainCuber
31.  3:52.82 PingPongCuber
32.  4:08.61 One Wheel
33.  4:15.89 Pseudonym
34.  4:21.72 filmip
35.  4:27.02 Jrg
36.  4:43.93 Li Xiang
37.  4:46.36 RyuKagamine
38.  4:47.10 Rubika-37-021204
39.  4:53.04 Lewis
40.  5:19.89 thomas.sch
41.  5:38.62 sporteisvogel
42.  6:04.75 KP-20359
43.  6:10.78 David Reid
44.  6:59.06 Volcaniccubing
45.  7:47.89 MatsBergsten


*7x7x7*(30)
1.  2:23.32 Dream Cubing
2.  2:47.49 ichcubegerne
3.  2:59.80 OriginalUsername


Spoiler



4.  3:05.39 cuberkid10
5.  3:12.73 Torch
6.  3:19.40 Keroma12
7.  3:21.48 jihu1011
8.  3:28.08 Hargun02
9.  3:44.65 nevinscph
10.  3:48.10 jaysammey777
11.  3:51.38 João Vinicius
12.  3:54.13 jake.levine
13.  4:12.44 Raymos Castillo
14.  4:15.34 BradenTheMagician
15.  4:15.49 MartinN13
16.  4:42.48 sean_cut4
17.  4:52.75 Liam Wadek
18.  4:56.39 Dylan Swarts
19.  5:03.79 Pfannkuchener
20.  5:12.43 Gnome
21.  6:09.92 One Wheel
22.  6:37.71 Jrg
23.  7:22.92 Rubika-37-021204
24.  7:33.92 Li Xiang
25.  7:47.00 thomas.sch
26.  8:00.29 sporteisvogel
27.  9:25.96 KP-20359
28.  9:52.16 nico_german_cuber
29.  9:54.01 David Reid
30.  14:22.89 LE CUBING


*2x2x2 blindfolded*(39)
1.  3.68 Charles Jerome
2.  3.90 Khairur Rachim
3.  4.89 Christopher Fandrich


Spoiler



4.  6.11 OriginalUsername
5.  7.29 Legomanz
6.  7.92 oliver sherlock
7.  8.00 ichcubegerne
8.  9.16 jaysammey777
9.  9.44 memo_cubed
10.  10.53 G2013
11.  13.36 BradenTheMagician
12.  13.41 Findnf
13.  13.53 fun at the joy
14.  16.49 MartinN13
15.  18.07 Torch
16.  19.35 sean_cut4
17.  19.59 Bilbo7
18.  19.76 Ali161102
19.  22.61 MatsBergsten
20.  23.47 nevinscph
21.  24.42 LittleLumos
22.  24.74 MattP98
23.  25.04 Mike Hughey
24.  25.55 filmip
25.  29.14 2019ECKE02
26.  32.69 openseas
27.  35.96 PCCuber
28.  38.70 oliverpallo
29.  44.36 Delta Phi
30.  45.87 Pfannkuchener
31.  45.98 cuberkid10
32.  47.22 KarlMarcus11
33.  47.98 PingPongCuber
34.  57.06 venimental
35.  57.99 midnightcuberx
36.  1:07.75 ElyasCubing
37.  1:17.18 Jacck
38.  1:23.22 White KB
39.  1:35.45 Volcaniccubing


*3x3x3 blindfolded*(28)
1.  23.57 ican97
2.  24.35 G2013
3.  30.55 abunickabhi


Spoiler



4.  34.71 Dylan Swarts
5.  40.60 Bilbo7
6.  41.32 AADITKINGCUBE2021
7.  50.97 fun at the joy
8.  51.34 MattP98
9.  51.43 2019ECKE02
10.  54.61 revaldoah
11.  55.96 openseas
12.  58.04 Ali161102
13.  1:03.50 Torch
14.  1:05.90 jaysammey777
15.  1:10.32 MatsBergsten
16.  1:13.42 nevinscph
17.  1:20.18 BradenTheMagician
18.  1:33.35 filmip
19.  1:34.04 LittleLumos
20.  1:57.89 Habsen
21.  2:07.65 PingPongCuber
22.  2:13.99 Pfannkuchener
23.  2:46.78 Jacck
24.  9:47.85 David Reid
25.  DNF Micah Morrison
25.  DNF thatkid
25.  DNF oliver sherlock
25.  DNF sean_cut4


*4x4x4 blindfolded*(13)
1.  3:40.88 Keroma12
2.  4:41.23 nevinscph
3.  5:02.85 openseas


Spoiler



4.  5:35.40 thatkid
5.  6:24.13 jaysammey777
6.  6:40.56 LittleLumos
7.  8:14.30 Jacck
8.  8:16.50 Dylan Swarts
9.  11:42.95 filmip
10.  12:42.07 Pfannkuchener
11.  12:49.62 PingPongCuber
12.  DNF MatsBergsten
12.  DNF Bilbo7


*5x5x5 blindfolded*(11)
1.  13:52.24 openseas
2.  14:21.13 thatkid
3.  16:58.57 MatsBergsten


Spoiler



4.  19:10.39 Jacck
5.  33:58.49 PingPongCuber
6.  DNF G2013
6.  DNF LittleLumos
6.  DNF nevinscph
6.  DNF Takafumi Sakakibara
6.  DNF Pfannkuchener
6.  DNF Bilbo7


*6x6x6 blindfolded*(4)
1.  24:02.00 nevinscph
2.  DNF MatsBergsten
2.  DNF Jacck
2.  DNF LittleLumos

*7x7x7 blindfolded*(1)
1.  DNF nevinscph

*3x3x3 multiple blindfolded*(9)
1.  28/33 56:24 Keroma12
2.  20/25 55:57 Dylan Swarts
3.  12/12 42:07 nevinscph


Spoiler



4.  2/2 3:16 openseas
5.  2/2 3:52 jaysammey777
6.  2/2 4:35 JChambers13
7.  2/4 60:00 Pfannkuchener
8.  2/5 23:30 Jacck
8.  1/3 18:13 MatsBergsten


*3x3x3 one-handed*(90)
1.  11.44 Khairur Rachim
2.  12.45 Luke Garrett
3.  12.49 Scarce (Ellie Cubez)


Spoiler



4.  12.70 OriginalUsername
5.  13.64 nickelcubes
6.  14.41 Charles Jerome
7.  14.56 Dream Cubing
8.  15.32 Toothcraver55
9.  15.71 Hargun02
10.  16.10 midnightcuberx
11.  16.30 jihu1011
12.  16.53 cuberkid10
13.  16.85 mihnea3000
14.  17.28 JChambers13
15.  17.53 vishwasankarcubing
16.  17.90 Torch
17.  18.20 MCuber
18.  18.22 sean_cut4
19.  18.43 ichcubegerne
20.  18.78 Heewon Seo
21.  18.90 FaLoL
22.  19.26 Logan2017DAYR01
23.  19.45 fun at the joy
24.  19.47 abunickabhi
25.  19.71 MartinN13
26.  19.88 BradenTheMagician
27.  20.02 Brendyn Dunagan
28.  20.12 jaysammey777
29.  20.56 ARandomCuber
30.  21.24 xyzzy
31.  21.64 nico_german_cuber
32.  21.86 DGCubes
33.  22.17 Utkarsh Ashar
34.  22.22 ican97
35.  22.83 KrokosB
36.  23.32 remopihel
37.  23.77 weatherman223
38.  23.79 Liam Wadek
39.  24.57 MaksymilianMisiak
40.  24.82 MattP98
41.  25.09 drpfisherman
42.  25.19 Boris McCoy
43.  25.85 oliver sherlock
44.  25.86 Raymos Castillo
45.  26.06 sigalig
46.  26.20 DNF_Cuber
47.  26.30 edd_dib
48.  26.32 Dylan Swarts
49.  26.36 wearephamily1719
50.  26.76 Delta Phi
51.  27.32 PingPongCuber
52.  27.81 BMcCl1
53.  28.89 BleachedTurtle
54.  28.97 Triangles_are_cubers
55.  29.53 revaldoah
56.  29.95 Moreno van Rooijen
57.  30.59 ImmolatedMarmoset
58.  31.58 the dnf master
59.  31.64 Kacper Jędrzejuk
60.  32.30 nevinscph
61.  32.67 bennettstouder
62.  32.82 lumes2121
63.  32.96 RyanSoh
64.  33.30 porkyp10
65.  34.06 Gnome
66.  35.01 Ali161102
67.  35.25 TheSlykrCubr
68.  36.17 HKspeed.com
69.  36.91 Li Xiang
70.  37.45 Pfannkuchener
71.  37.51 Petri Krzywacki
72.  37.57 carcass
73.  38.33 Bilbo7
74.  38.74 LittleLumos
75.  39.07 White KB
76.  41.74 Pseudonym
77.  43.32 LE CUBING
78.  43.33 Goodoldcuber
79.  46.27 hyperbannanas
80.  46.66 Mike Hughey
81.  50.00 Volcaniccubing
82.  53.94 sporteisvogel
83.  54.15 One Wheel
84.  58.28 Jacck
85.  1:03.25 benthecuber
86.  1:04.75 KarlMarcus11
87.  1:15.51 Rubika-37-021204
88.  1:17.73 calotret
89.  2:09.68 MatsBergsten
90.  DNF tommyo11


*3x3x3 With feet*(9)
1.  31.98 OriginalUsername
2.  42.87 DGCubes
3.  51.18 Torch


Spoiler



4.  1:30.18 One Wheel
5.  1:58.69 midnightcuberx
6.  2:24.63 Li Xiang
7.  4:52.30 nico_german_cuber
8.  8:00.82 Volcaniccubing
9.  9:31.45 LE CUBING


*3x3x3 Match the scramble*(14)
1.  31.31 jaysammey777
2.  35.88 Torch
3.  36.40 ichcubegerne


Spoiler



4.  1:06.64 BradenTheMagician
5.  1:09.59 Hargun02
6.  1:18.26 openseas
7.  1:32.10 Jacck
8.  1:36.20 Pfannkuchener
9.  2:02.45 Li Xiang
10.  2:10.11 CaptainCuber
11.  3:08.66 David Reid
12.  3:11.30 Volcaniccubing
13.  4:07.39 carcass
14.  DNF MatsBergsten


*3x3x3 Fewest moves*(9)
1.  25.00 (26, 25, 24) Cale S
2.  29.00 (30, 27, 30) jaysammey777
3.  34.00 (32, 32, 38) RyanSoh


Spoiler



4.  DNF (26, 30, DNF) Torch
4.  DNF (43, 36, DNS) Mike Hughey
4.  DNF (DNF, 37, 40) Delta Phi
4.  DNF (37, DNF, DNS) arbivara
4.  DNF (44, 41, DNF) Gnome
4.  DNF (49, DNS, DNS) OriEy


*2-3-4 Relay*(52)
1.  40.90 cuberkid10
2.  41.58 Heewon Seo
3.  42.90 OriginalUsername


Spoiler



4.  47.43 Khairur Rachim
5.  48.37 fun at the joy
6.  49.69 Dream Cubing
7.  50.18 vishwasankarcubing
8.  51.86 Torch
9.  52.01 Jonah Jarvis
10.  52.10 DGCubes
11.  52.83 BradenTheMagician
12.  53.26 Hargun02
13.  54.17 sean_cut4
14.  57.26 Dylan Swarts
15.  57.47 jaysammey777
16.  57.52 Boris McCoy
17.  59.25 Raymos Castillo
18.  1:01.29 sigalig
19.  1:01.96 MartinN13
20.  1:04.38 BMcCl1
21.  1:04.72 ichcubegerne
22.  1:06.04 drpfisherman
23.  1:08.57 Utkarsh Ashar
24.  1:09.15 Bilbo7
25.  1:12.34 Gnome
26.  1:12.85 nevinscph
27.  1:13.74 tommyo11
28.  1:16.87 nico_german_cuber
29.  1:21.55 weatherman223
30.  1:23.04 midnightcuberx
31.  1:25.47 CaptainCuber
32.  1:25.98 LittleLumos
33.  1:29.10 Pfannkuchener
34.  1:31.49 TheSlykrCubr
35.  1:33.59 oliver sherlock
36.  1:33.99 Kacper Jędrzejuk
37.  1:42.93 Li Xiang
38.  1:48.72 DNF_Cuber
39.  1:50.73 Lewis
40.  1:50.81 One Wheel
41.  1:52.33 carcass
42.  1:58.90 Jrg
43.  1:59.65 LE CUBING
44.  1:59.89 Pseudonym
45.  2:13.44 Volcaniccubing
46.  2:19.26 Rubika-37-021204
47.  2:26.13 Jacck
48.  2:30.00 123tacocat321
49.  2:39.08 David Reid
50.  2:52.92 Caleb Rogers
51.  3:26.42 MatsBergsten
52.  DNF d2polld


*2-3-4-5 Relay*(40)
1.  1:39.45 cuberkid10
2.  1:51.96 OriginalUsername
3.  1:52.89 Khairur Rachim


Spoiler



4.  1:54.95 ichcubegerne
5.  1:55.29 Heewon Seo
6.  1:57.99 Hargun02
7.  2:01.31 Torch
8.  2:03.78 fun at the joy
9.  2:07.93 Jonah Jarvis
10.  2:22.23 BradenTheMagician
11.  2:31.72 sean_cut4
12.  2:34.20 DGCubes
13.  2:35.75 nevinscph
14.  2:38.38 jaysammey777
15.  2:40.75 Raymos Castillo
16.  2:41.17 BMcCl1
17.  2:42.66 drpfisherman
18.  2:50.90 nico_german_cuber
19.  3:03.32 Gnome
20.  3:09.83 CaptainCuber
21.  3:14.61 tommyo11
22.  3:20.69 Utkarsh Ashar
23.  3:22.46 Pfannkuchener
24.  3:50.38 Lewis
25.  3:51.41 Pseudonym
26.  3:54.17 TheSlykrCubr
27.  3:54.64 LittleLumos
28.  3:59.31 d2polld
29.  4:02.28 Li Xiang
30.  4:13.42 midnightcuberx
31.  4:30.15 Kacper Jędrzejuk
32.  4:34.40 One Wheel
33.  4:40.46 Jrg
34.  4:44.32 carcass
35.  5:00.30 LE CUBING
36.  5:02.45 Rubika-37-021204
37.  6:02.51 Volcaniccubing
38.  6:03.17 Jacck
39.  6:48.60 David Reid
40.  7:32.70 MatsBergsten


*2-3-4-5-6 Relay*(21)
1.  3:40.35 cuberkid10
2.  3:56.86 Hargun02
3.  4:09.76 ichcubegerne


Spoiler



4.  4:31.51 jaysammey777
5.  4:34.28 fun at the joy
6.  4:44.09 Torch
7.  4:45.73 nevinscph
8.  5:10.29 Raymos Castillo
9.  6:31.14 Pfannkuchener
10.  7:11.98 CaptainCuber
11.  8:15.92 One Wheel
12.  8:42.14 Li Xiang
13.  8:59.61 Lewis
14.  9:21.61 Jrg
15.  10:00.82 Rubika-37-021204
16.  10:05.93 Kacper Jędrzejuk
17.  11:35.32 carcass
18.  12:38.91 David Reid
19.  13:56.22 Volcaniccubing
20.  14:33.88 MatsBergsten
21.  18:28.33 LE CUBING


*2-3-4-5-6-7 Relay*(17)
1.  6:47.23 ichcubegerne
2.  7:00.16 cuberkid10
3.  7:24.40 Hargun02


Spoiler



4.  7:32.38 Torch
5.  8:27.62 jaysammey777
6.  8:27.78 fun at the joy
7.  8:35.71 nevinscph
8.  8:36.00 vishwasankarcubing
9.  9:55.15 Raymos Castillo
10.  10:37.20 Sub1Hour
11.  11:52.81 Pfannkuchener
12.  14:27.76 One Wheel
13.  16:01.04 Jrg
14.  16:42.39 Li Xiang
15.  17:36.75 Rubika-37-021204
16.  23:41.96 David Reid
17.  24:40.17 carcass


*Clock*(57)
1.  3.84 JChambers13
2.  4.30 Yunhooooo
3.  5.48 sean_ot


Spoiler



4.  5.49 ElephantCuber
5.  5.58 MartinN13
6.  5.67 jaysammey777
7.  5.88 Liam Wadek
8.  6.06 ARandomCuber
9.  6.17 MattP98
10.  6.29 Charles Jerome
11.  7.14 50ph14
12.  7.40 ImmolatedMarmoset
13.  7.63 mrsniffles01
14.  8.09 drpfisherman
14.  8.09 Gregsimo84
16.  8.18 cuberkid10
17.  8.26 ElyasCubing
18.  9.12 OriginalUsername
19.  9.30 BradenTheMagician
20.  9.38 Li Xiang
21.  9.75 Toothcraver55
22.  9.76 Torch
23.  9.84 fun at the joy
24.  10.20 Boris McCoy
25.  10.73 Raymos Castillo
26.  10.81 PingPongCuber
27.  10.85 sean_cut4
28.  11.15 Logan2017DAYR01
29.  11.30 Kacper Jędrzejuk
30.  11.41 2019ECKE02
31.  11.44 Sub1Hour
32.  11.53 Triangles_are_cubers
33.  11.75 Heath Flick
34.  12.04 sigalig
35.  12.10 ichcubegerne
36.  12.38 revaldoah
37.  12.45 DGCubes
38.  12.91 LE CUBING
39.  13.49 DNF_Cuber
40.  13.64 Hargun02
41.  14.40 wearephamily1719
42.  15.67 GT8590
43.  16.05 tommyo11
44.  16.16 weatherman223
45.  17.29 Volcaniccubing
46.  17.95 Delta Phi
47.  18.13 Mike Hughey
48.  18.20 oliver sherlock
49.  19.71 nevinscph
50.  20.14 Jacck
51.  23.18 David Reid
52.  23.56 d2polld
53.  26.14 sporteisvogel
54.  31.03 Pfannkuchener
55.  DNF vishwasankarcubing
55.  DNF MCuber
55.  DNF MatsBergsten


*Megaminx*(46)
1.  38.77 Heewon Seo
2.  45.65 Khairur Rachim
3.  46.77 Hargun02


Spoiler



4.  48.45 KrokosB
5.  56.64 OriginalUsername
6.  57.09 MCuber
7.  1:00.60 jaysammey777
8.  1:01.63 cuberkid10
9.  1:01.88 vishwasankarcubing
10.  1:05.25 Raymos Castillo
11.  1:07.22 DGCubes
12.  1:11.65 BradenTheMagician
13.  1:12.98 ichcubegerne
14.  1:18.95 sean_cut4
15.  1:20.29 Torch
16.  1:20.86 Boris McCoy
17.  1:28.77 50ph14
18.  1:31.18 Liam Wadek
19.  1:31.26 Triangles_are_cubers
20.  1:31.69 nevinscph
21.  1:36.19 PingPongCuber
22.  1:42.64 ImmolatedMarmoset
23.  1:44.33 midnightcuberx
24.  1:51.26 jake.levine
25.  1:52.36 Kacper Jędrzejuk
26.  1:53.15 SonofRonan
27.  1:57.99 DNF_Cuber
28.  2:02.30 tommyo11
29.  2:06.02 Utkarsh Ashar
30.  2:06.09 Pfannkuchener
31.  2:08.44 Lewis
32.  2:10.36 d2polld
33.  2:14.16 LE CUBING
34.  2:15.25 Gnome
35.  2:15.32 Bilbo7
36.  2:36.16 Mike Hughey
37.  2:42.85 One Wheel
38.  2:54.38 LittleLumos
39.  2:54.87 Li Xiang
40.  3:00.00 Volcaniccubing
41.  3:04.14 TheSlykrCubr
42.  3:09.11 carcass
43.  3:25.26 sporteisvogel
44.  4:37.48 Rubika-37-021204
45.  DNF memo_cubed
45.  DNF MatsBergsten


*Pyraminx*(78)
1.  2.04 Toothcraver55
2.  2.65 Harsha Paladugu
3.  2.78 50ph14


Spoiler



4.  3.15 oliver sherlock
5.  3.27 Logan2017DAYR01
6.  3.33 ElyasCubing
7.  3.39 NoProblemCubing
8.  3.44 Heath Flick
9.  3.49 Charles Jerome
10.  3.78 DGCubes
11.  3.97 OriginalUsername
12.  4.05 MartinN13
13.  4.31 BradenTheMagician
14.  4.32 remopihel
15.  4.54 MCuber
16.  4.56 Luke Garrett
17.  4.76 jaysammey777
17.  4.76 Torch
19.  5.20 NintendoCuber
20.  5.28 cuberkid10
21.  5.37 ichcubegerne
22.  5.52 mihnea3000
23.  5.58 Raymos Castillo
24.  5.67 JChambers13
25.  5.75 Cale S
26.  5.77 Heewon Seo
27.  5.88 Kacper Jędrzejuk
28.  5.94 wearephamily1719
29.  5.99 weatherman223
30.  6.05 sean_cut4
31.  6.06 CaptainCuber
32.  6.26 MattP98
33.  6.29 tommyo11
34.  6.38 nico_german_cuber
35.  6.42 Vincentiu Tarsoaga
36.  6.53 fun at the joy
37.  6.68 Keenan Johnson
38.  6.74 Boris McCoy
39.  6.83 BleachedTurtle
40.  6.84 Liam Wadek
40.  6.84 Utkarsh Ashar
42.  6.92 Lewis
43.  7.22 Triangles_are_cubers
44.  7.48 LE CUBING
45.  7.54 vishwasankarcubing
46.  7.55 Hargun02
47.  8.01 ARandomCuber
48.  8.13 Li Xiang
49.  8.32 midnightcuberx
50.  8.38 TheSpicyBlueFlamingo
51.  8.49 drpfisherman
52.  8.53 bennettstouder
53.  8.58 Mike Hughey
54.  9.03 ImmolatedMarmoset
55.  9.52 venimental
56.  11.30 2019ECKE02
57.  12.02 nevinscph
58.  12.61 Gnome
59.  13.22 sporteisvogel
60.  13.25 IMCubing
61.  13.43 White KB
62.  14.08 David Reid
63.  14.14 d2polld
64.  14.29 DNF_Cuber
65.  14.38 Jacck
66.  14.89 KarlMarcus11
67.  15.38 Pfannkuchener
68.  15.42 anna4f
69.  17.82 Rubika-37-021204
70.  18.09 GT8590
71.  18.17 PingPongCuber
72.  18.24 thomas.sch
73.  19.77 Volcaniccubing
74.  20.22 Kano
75.  21.74 superkitkat106
76.  23.03 One Wheel
77.  24.96 carcass
78.  37.76 MatsBergsten


*Square-1*(63)
1.  5.99 Christopher Fandrich
2.  8.04 mrsniffles01
3.  9.16 BradyCubes08


Spoiler



4.  9.98 oliver sherlock
4.  9.98 Cale S
6.  10.15 Micah Morrison
7.  10.58 Charles Jerome
8.  11.70 2019ECKE02
9.  12.21 BradenTheMagician
10.  13.93 Boris McCoy
11.  14.19 Sub1Hour
12.  14.28 remopihel
13.  14.31 Luke Garrett
14.  14.42 MCuber
15.  14.71 NathanaelCubes
16.  14.75 cuberkid10
17.  14.98 Scarce (Ellie Cubez)
18.  15.34 Logan2017DAYR01
19.  15.64 JChambers13
20.  15.82 ElyasCubing
21.  16.17 50ph14
22.  16.55 20luky3
23.  16.65 ichcubegerne
24.  16.86 MaksymilianMisiak
25.  17.15 OriginalUsername
26.  18.01 MattP98
27.  18.20 fun at the joy
28.  19.28 Torch
29.  19.60 jaysammey777
30.  20.07 MartinN13
31.  20.51 sean_cut4
32.  20.75 bennettstouder
33.  20.95 NintendoCuber
34.  21.15 DGCubes
35.  21.17 midnightcuberx
36.  21.49 wearephamily1719
37.  21.89 Keenan Johnson
38.  22.68 vishwasankarcubing
39.  23.61 Hargun02
40.  25.03 weatherman223
41.  25.33 PingPongCuber
42.  26.05 Liam Wadek
43.  26.14 VJW
44.  26.36 the dnf master
45.  26.66 SpeedyOctahedron
46.  26.72 Heath Flick
47.  27.13 Kacper Jędrzejuk
48.  31.93 DNF_Cuber
49.  34.64 drpfisherman
50.  34.77 Raymos Castillo
51.  36.34 Lewis
52.  36.70 nevinscph
53.  39.55 tommyo11
54.  41.20 Mike Hughey
55.  48.91 Li Xiang
56.  50.35 Pfannkuchener
57.  51.71 CaptainCuber
58.  1:02.92 sporteisvogel
59.  1:04.57 Jacck
60.  1:06.93 carcass
61.  1:08.90 filmip
62.  2:53.03 MatsBergsten
63.  3:23.41 Rubika-37-021204


*Skewb*(69)
1.  2.44 BradyCubes08
2.  3.02 Rubadcar
3.  3.03 Charles Jerome


Spoiler



4.  3.32 Cale S
5.  3.67 Brendyn Dunagan
6.  4.23 OriginalUsername
7.  4.50 Toothcraver55
8.  4.52 sean_cut4
9.  4.53 Boris McCoy
10.  4.86 Legomanz
11.  4.95 oliver sherlock
12.  5.43 50ph14
13.  5.47 Luke Garrett
14.  5.71 ElyasCubing
15.  5.94 Torch
16.  5.95 weatherman223
16.  5.95 BradenTheMagician
18.  6.13 JChambers13
19.  6.22 Hargun02
20.  6.23 DGCubes
21.  6.24 MattP98
22.  6.25 MCuber
22.  6.25 Heewon Seo
24.  6.26 cuberkid10
25.  6.35 Triangles_are_cubers
26.  6.56 Logan2017DAYR01
27.  6.59 Kacper Jędrzejuk
28.  6.60 BleachedTurtle
29.  6.72 wearephamily1719
30.  6.82 d2polld
31.  6.94 Liam Wadek
32.  7.01 KrokosB
33.  7.17 jaysammey777
34.  7.19 2019ECKE02
35.  7.22 ichcubegerne
36.  7.39 Heath Flick
37.  7.50 lumes2121
38.  7.60 Raymos Castillo
39.  7.63 ImmolatedMarmoset
40.  7.65 vishwasankarcubing
41.  7.71 MartinN13
41.  7.71 midnightcuberx
43.  7.89 FaLoL
44.  8.14 TheSpicyBlueFlamingo
45.  8.33 Vincentiu Tarsoaga
46.  8.67 fun at the joy
47.  8.74 tommyo11
48.  8.77 Li Xiang
49.  9.58 Scarce (Ellie Cubez)
50.  9.61 NintendoCuber
51.  9.70 LE CUBING
52.  10.48 Utkarsh Ashar
53.  11.14 drpfisherman
54.  11.44 Lewis
55.  11.61 MaksymilianMisiak
56.  11.91 PingPongCuber
57.  12.75 CaptainCuber
58.  13.85 nevinscph
59.  15.71 DNF_Cuber
60.  16.12 Mike Hughey
61.  16.68 carcass
62.  16.84 Volcaniccubing
63.  19.76 Rubika-37-021204
64.  22.76 Jacck
65.  26.99 MatsBergsten
66.  27.92 Pfannkuchener
67.  31.37 superkitkat106
68.  34.64 Kano
69.  DNF sporteisvogel


*Kilominx*(19)
1.  24.08 jaysammey777
2.  24.61 DGCubes
3.  28.08 BradenTheMagician


Spoiler



4.  29.76 Logan2017DAYR01
5.  29.79 cuberkid10
6.  33.10 sean_cut4
7.  33.54 Hargun02
8.  34.06 ichcubegerne
9.  36.12 Torch
10.  38.19 drpfisherman
11.  39.51 TheSpicyBlueFlamingo
12.  47.47 Kacper Jędrzejuk
13.  52.80 Lewis
14.  59.40 Gnome
15.  1:08.71 Mike Hughey
16.  1:21.82 Pfannkuchener
17.  2:26.85 Rubika-37-021204
18.  2:36.05 MatsBergsten
19.  DNF DNF_Cuber


*Mini Guildford*(20)
1.  3:47.94 cuberkid10
2.  3:52.47 OriginalUsername
3.  4:07.01 Hargun02


Spoiler



4.  4:23.82 ichcubegerne
5.  4:26.22 fun at the joy
6.  4:47.98 Torch
7.  5:04.59 jaysammey777
8.  5:33.17 Raymos Castillo
9.  5:50.47 oliver sherlock
10.  6:12.13 MaksymilianMisiak
11.  7:02.36 tommyo11
12.  7:37.66 Kacper Jędrzejuk
13.  8:14.18 oliverpallo
14.  8:51.69 Pfannkuchener
15.  9:47.45 RyuKagamine
16.  10:51.09 Li Xiang
17.  13:29.09 Volcaniccubing
18.  13:39.65 David Reid
19.  14:04.34 HippieCuber
20.  24:14.77 MatsBergsten


*Redi Cube*(21)
1.  9.74 DGCubes
1.  9.74 BMcCl1
3.  12.49 vishwasankarcubing


Spoiler



4.  12.95 edd_dib
5.  13.86 ElephantCuber
6.  13.98 ichcubegerne
7.  16.39 drpfisherman
8.  16.41 Heath Flick
9.  16.60 Logan2017DAYR01
10.  16.69 BradenTheMagician
11.  17.39 cuberkid10
12.  19.18 jaysammey777
13.  19.40 PingPongCuber
14.  19.78 Raymos Castillo
15.  19.81 bennettstouder
16.  28.57 TheSpicyBlueFlamingo
17.  28.90 David Reid
18.  38.10 Mike Hughey
19.  39.77 Rubika-37-021204
20.  49.74 Kano
21.  51.62 Jacck


*Master Pyraminx*(16)
1.  17.37 Harsha Paladugu
2.  30.35 DGCubes
3.  34.26 ichcubegerne


Spoiler



4.  41.90 BradenTheMagician
5.  51.37 jaysammey777
6.  57.29 Mike Hughey
7.  57.46 drpfisherman
8.  57.90 Raymos Castillo
9.  1:02.80 Lewis
10.  1:03.44 Jacck
11.  1:04.61 PingPongCuber
12.  1:10.43 thomas.sch
13.  1:17.81 David Reid
14.  1:25.99 Rubika-37-021204
15.  1:34.95 One Wheel
16.  1:42.73 Gnome


*15 Puzzle*(13)
1.  18.15 BradenTheMagician
2.  18.96 Li Xiang
3.  20.33 ichcubegerne


Spoiler



4.  20.81 MattP98
5.  22.25 Hargun02
6.  24.65 PingPongCuber
7.  26.80 jaysammey777
8.  30.72 DGCubes
9.  31.66 drpfisherman
10.  36.19 Pfannkuchener
11.  40.53 MatsBergsten
12.  54.09 Mike Hughey
13.  3:59.41 Jacck


*Speed Fewest Moves*(5)
1.  45.17 jaysammey777
2.  DNF Rubika-37-021204
2.  DNF Triangles_are_cubers
2.  DNF Li Xiang
2.  DNF PCCuber

*Mirror Blocks*(18)
1.  16.29 Valken
2.  17.76 BradenTheMagician
3.  22.94 ichcubegerne


Spoiler



4.  34.59 edd_dib
5.  44.41 memo_cubed
6.  47.15 cuberkid10
7.  53.80 Sub1Hour
8.  53.89 DGCubes
9.  1:00.64 Raymos Castillo
10.  1:05.39 Lewis
11.  1:09.70 drpfisherman
12.  1:10.20 Pfannkuchener
13.  1:31.67 jaysammey777
14.  1:39.29 Volcaniccubing
15.  2:44.07 Rubika-37-021204
16.  2:54.70 LE CUBING
17.  3:56.22 2019ECKE02
18.  DNF freshcuber.de


*Curvy Copter*(4)
1.  3:13.76 Gnome
2.  4:17.26 jaysammey777
3.  4:47.91 drpfisherman


Spoiler



4.  7:45.20 One Wheel


*Face-Turning Octahedron*(17)
1.  27.89 cuberkid10
2.  28.91 SpeedyOctahedron
3.  30.67 edd_dib


Spoiler



4.  31.82 TipsterTrickster 
5.  44.55 Kit Clement
6.  1:15.78 drpfisherman
7.  1:23.68 BradenTheMagician
8.  1:27.26 fun at the joy
9.  2:12.76 jaysammey777
10.  2:45.70 PingPongCuber
11.  3:15.05 ichcubegerne
12.  3:29.71 Mike Hughey
13.  5:25.99 MCuber
14.  7:41.12 Jacck
15.  8:06.81 David Reid
16.  17:30.04 One Wheel
17.  DNF Lewis



*Contest results*(197)
1.  1121 cuberkid10
2.  1118 jaysammey777
3.  1091 OriginalUsername


Spoiler



4.  1040 Torch
5.  1032 ichcubegerne
6.  1007 BradenTheMagician
7.  937 Hargun02
8.  864 sean_cut4
9.  856 fun at the joy
10.  813 Heewon Seo
11.  800 DGCubes
12.  760 Raymos Castillo
13.  752 Khairur Rachim
14.  751 Charles Jerome
15.  736 MartinN13
16.  723 Luke Garrett
17.  706 vishwasankarcubing
18.  668 nevinscph
19.  663 Dream Cubing
20.  632 Logan2017DAYR01
21.  629 Liam Wadek
22.  627 MattP98
23.  608 MCuber
24.  595 oliver sherlock
25.  587 Boris McCoy
26.  565 JChambers13
27.  558 Christopher Fandrich
28.  547 jihu1011
29.  538 drpfisherman
30.  514 BleachedTurtle
31.  510 BMcCl1
32.  509 midnightcuberx
33.  505 tJardigradHe
34.  500 FaLoL
35.  492 Kacper Jędrzejuk
35.  492 Dylan Swarts
37.  490 Pfannkuchener
37.  490 ElyasCubing
39.  485 PingPongCuber
40.  479 weatherman223
41.  464 Cale S
42.  462 tommyo11
43.  457 wearephamily1719
44.  455 Brendyn Dunagan
45.  448 nico_german_cuber
46.  439 remopihel
47.  438 50ph14
47.  438 ARandomCuber
49.  434 Rubadcar
50.  432 Utkarsh Ashar
51.  410 Jonah Jarvis
52.  409 Li Xiang
53.  406 mihnea3000
54.  397 G2013
55.  396 João Vinicius
56.  392 Legomanz
56.  392 Toothcraver55
58.  384 xyzzy
58.  384 Gnome
60.  365 2019ECKE02
60.  365 nickelcubes
62.  364 KrokosB
63.  356 Triangles_are_cubers
64.  353 Vincentiu Tarsoaga
65.  350 sigalig
66.  334 LE CUBING
67.  327 d2polld
67.  327 Scarce (Ellie Cubez)
69.  323 CaptainCuber
70.  321 Lewis
70.  321 MaksymilianMisiak
72.  320 bennettstouder
73.  319 Micah Morrison
74.  314 Bilbo7
75.  304 Imran Rahman
76.  300 Ali161102
77.  298 jake.levine
78.  297 LittleLumos
79.  288 DNF_Cuber
80.  280 ImmolatedMarmoset
81.  279 NoProblemCubing
82.  278 Keenan Johnson
83.  272 NarenRameshB
83.  272 Mike Hughey
85.  264 abunickabhi
86.  252 the dnf master
87.  251 NintendoCuber
88.  249 20luky3
88.  249 NathanaelCubes
90.  243 One Wheel
91.  237 TheSpicyBlueFlamingo
91.  237 Delta Phi
93.  230 Jacck
94.  229 abhijat
95.  225 BradyCubes08
96.  222 Keroma12
97.  215 edd_dib
98.  210 Heath Flick
99.  208 Sub1Hour
100.  207 carcass
101.  206 Rubika-37-021204
102.  204 Brayden Gilland
103.  200 thatkid
104.  195 VJW
105.  194 Pseudonym
105.  194 MatsBergsten
107.  193 Volcaniccubing
108.  190 revaldoah
108.  190 Fred Lang
110.  184 mm15
110.  184 porkyp10
112.  182 lumes2121
112.  182 ican97
114.  178 oliverpallo
115.  175 SonofRonan
115.  175 TheSlykrCubr
117.  170 gottagitgud
118.  169 Jrg
119.  167 SpeedyOctahedron
119.  167 Zubin Park
121.  165 HKspeed.com
122.  164 trangium
122.  164 Findnf
124.  163 Peter N
125.  162 Peter Preston
126.  159 sporteisvogel
126.  159 2017LAMB06
128.  158 Alireza138678
129.  148 Valken
130.  139 AndersB
130.  139 ElephantCuber
132.  137 Adam Chodyniecki
133.  135 David Reid
134.  131 Petri Krzywacki
135.  129 John Benwell
136.  123 KarlMarcus11
137.  121 White KB
138.  118 openseas
139.  117 memo_cubed
140.  114 HippieCuber
141.  113 mrsniffles01
142.  112 RyanSoh
143.  111 RedstoneTim
144.  107 venimental
145.  104 filmip
146.  102 anna4f
147.  99 Harsha Paladugu
147.  99 hyperbannanas
149.  98 PCCuber
150.  95 sl0wcuber
151.  91 Moreno van Rooijen
152.  90 VIBE_ZT
153.  87 Natemophi
154.  84 Chinmay K Gowda
155.  82 thomas.sch
156.  77 cuber135
157.  73 VIVEK KUMAR
158.  72 IMCubing
158.  72 Caleb Rogers
160.  66 somecuber23
160.  66 KP-20359
162.  65 LukeBrunsvold
163.  64 Habsen
164.  58 benthecuber
164.  58 Yunhooooo
166.  57 sean_ot
167.  56 MarkA64
168.  55 Nina Pawlak
169.  54 123tacocat321
170.  49 Goodoldcuber
170.  49 spadafiva
172.  47 GT8590
173.  46 breadears
174.  45 Gregsimo84
175.  43 DodusNet
176.  41 AADITKINGCUBE2021
177.  40 GAN CUBER
177.  40 Kano
179.  37 bgcatfan
180.  36 CUBE prem
181.  34 Travelingyoyokid
182.  30 superkitkat106
182.  30 [email protected]
184.  29 EngiNerdBrian
185.  25 RyuKagamine
186.  24 calotret
186.  24 Kai_Valdez
188.  20 Emily
189.  18 TipsterTrickster 
190.  17 Kit Clement
191.  14 arbivara
192.  13 Takafumi Sakakibara
193.  11 OriEy
194.  9 Curtis
194.  9 Angela Carolyn Pinto
196.  4 freshcuber.de
196.  4 _sketchkid


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 2, 2021)

197 competitors this week. The winner for this week is number 81!

That means our winner this week is *NoProblemCubing!* Congratulations!!


----------

